# Weekly Competition 2019-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R U2 R2 F' R' F2 U'
*2. *F U' F R' U' R' U R' U
*3. *R2 F2 R U F' R F R2 U2
*4. *F2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U'
*5. *R2 U2 F2 U R' U2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U B2 D L2 B2 D L2 U F2 D' R' B2 L' F2 U L B R F
*2. *D2 B' L2 R2 F L2 F2 L2 F D2 F D' F D2 F2 D R D F2 U' R'
*3. *U2 R2 B' L2 F D2 F L2 D2 F U' F D' R B L B U' L2 U2 B2
*4. *F2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U R2 D2 F D' L' R2 B R U' R' F2 L
*5. *B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' D L' D2 B2 F' D' R' U' B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' Rw D2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' U' L2 Uw F2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Rw U Rw2 F' Rw Uw' U L' F2 R' D' U L Fw' F D' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw Rw' R'
*2. *Rw R D2 L' R' B D L' R' Fw Rw F D Fw' U' L Uw2 Fw Uw' L R D B' D2 Rw' F L2 B L2 F2 U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B Fw' F' L' Rw' Uw
*3. *B' Uw R2 B' F2 Rw Fw Rw' R' Fw2 D' R' U2 L' F' U2 B' Rw2 Fw U2 L' D Uw' R2 Fw' F2 L' B2 Fw Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Fw' D U'
*4. *B Uw Fw' F Rw2 Uw B' L2 Rw' R2 B' Uw' F' Rw' B Uw' Rw Uw L' Rw' R2 B Fw F Rw F Rw R' Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 B F Uw2 U Rw' F' Uw2 F
*5. *F' Rw B L Rw' R D2 Rw' U' B F' L2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw B2 F' L' R D2 B2 F U2 L D U2 L Uw2 Fw2 F D L Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' Lw' Rw2 D' B2 Rw Uw2 L' R2 B Dw B2 D' Lw Rw2 D Dw' U L' Rw D' Dw F2 U2 Rw' Bw2 F' Rw2 U' R' B Lw2 R F D' Uw Rw R2 Dw' Bw2 F2 D2 U' Bw2 L Bw' Dw' Uw' F' U2 R U' Lw D Fw' Dw' F' Uw Fw F
*2. *U2 L Fw Uw L' Fw Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D L B' Lw' Dw2 Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw' L Fw L2 Dw Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' R Dw' Uw U2 R Uw Fw' F' Lw2 D' Dw' U2 L' Rw' Bw2 D' R2 B' Bw F' U L Uw U Rw B' Bw2 Uw' Fw F2
*3. *Dw Uw' B2 Uw L' B' Bw' Rw2 B Bw2 L Rw' B2 Fw2 D2 L Uw' Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw F' L2 F2 U' Rw2 R Fw2 Dw U2 L' Lw2 Fw D' Fw2 F' L' D R Bw' Rw2 Fw2 U B' F2 L' D2 F Rw2 R2 Uw' F' L' Rw D Dw2 U2 Lw Rw' F2
*4. *U Bw Lw2 Rw Dw2 Lw Bw' L' Rw2 R U2 B2 L2 Rw2 R2 B U' Rw F' Uw2 Fw2 F' Lw Rw' R' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L' Lw R' U L' Lw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' L Dw2 U Lw2 R F' L D2 B' Dw2 Uw F' Lw R Bw' Fw' Uw L Rw2 Bw D' Dw2 F'
*5. *Lw2 Rw R' Bw Rw R Dw' Lw Rw' Dw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Lw D' U Lw' D' Uw F2 L' Lw' R' D' F' D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw Rw R2 Uw2 B Dw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U' Bw2 L' Fw F2 U B' Dw' Uw U2 L' D' L2 U2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 U' 3F2 F2 3R 2D2 2B' 2R 2B2 2R' B2 2B' 3U' U2 3R' 3U 2L' 2D 2L2 3R' B' 3F 2D2 B2 3U' 2U2 R2 3U2 F2 2U2 B' 3F' F2 2R D' L 2R' 3U 2F2 2D' 3U' 2R B 2R R2 2D U R' 2U U2 R2 3F R2 2B2 2D' B 3F' D2 2D' R F2 2D' U 2F' 2L 2F F2 2L2 3F' 2L2
*2. *U2 2R R2 2U 2L2 R' 3F 2D' 3U' U' L' 2L 2R2 R 2B F' U2 2L 2R R2 D 3U B2 2B2 2U L2 2U B2 2U' 3R R' 2U' 2F' R' 3F 2L' 2D' 2F' F' 2D' B 2D2 L2 3R R' 2D 2R 2F' R' B 3U2 L' 3R B2 2B 2D' R2 2D' 3U 3F' 2R2 2B2 3R2 2R R2 D2 3U2 U' L2 3R'
*3. *U' R' B 2B 2F' 2U2 U2 3F' 2F' R 2U 3R F 2L' 3R2 2B' 3F' L' 3R R 2D2 2U 2R B' F 2L' 3R2 2R 2D F' 3R 2D 2F' 2L' 2U2 2B' 2R' 2D' 2L2 2R R U' 3F 2F' 2U' R' B' 2B 2R2 2U L 2B2 2D L 2R' U2 B 2B R B2 L 2L2 3R' 2R D' U2 B2 L 3U' 2F'
*4. *3R2 2D2 L R 3U' 2B2 3U 2R2 B2 2F F2 2D' U' B' 2B2 F' 3R 2D' 2R F D' 2U2 3F' R2 D' 2B 3F' L 3R R B 2D2 3R2 F2 U 3R2 2R 2D' 2R 2B' 3F' L' 2R 2B 3U2 L 2L F2 2L' 2R' F' R 2B' 2F' 2U' U2 3F 3U2 3R2 B2 L 2R' D' R' 3F' U2 L 2L 2R2 2F2
*5. *F 2U' 2L 2D B2 3R2 2R 2D' U2 L D' 2U2 3F2 D2 3U2 R' 3F2 R' B L' 2F2 3R' 3F' F 2L2 D 3U' F' 3U 2U 2R' F' R F' 2L' B 2B' 3U 2L' R' 2B2 L2 U R2 2U' 2B' F2 3R 2R2 B 2B' 2L' 3R' 2R 2F2 L' R 2B 2L2 2B 3F2 F2 2D2 3R2 B D 2L' 2R 3F F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 2F' 2D B2 L' 3R' B' L' 2L2 3R2 R B2 3R' 2D2 L' F' 3R' D' 3B' 2F2 D2 2B2 3R B 2B' 3B' 3D2 3U 2F 2D 3F D' 2B' F2 D L 2R2 3U' 3L2 B' F' 3R2 3D 3R 3D' B D B' 3F2 D2 U' L' 2D2 2L' 2D B 3F D 2D 3U2 F' 2U L 3R B2 R' 2D 2F L2 3L2 2R R 3B2 2F F 2U' 3F2 U L2 2R2 R2 2U 3B 3L' 2R2 3B' 2D' R 3B' 3D 2B 3B2 2U' U' 3L 2F 3U' 2U 2L2 2B'
*2. *2D 2U2 L' 3R' U2 R' 2U' 2R' F' 2L' 3F2 2D' F' L' 3L' 2R' B 3F 3D 2B2 F2 2L' F2 2U' L' 2L 2D 2U 2L2 3R2 2D L' 2B2 L' 3B' U' 2L' R' 3U2 2U R 2B' 2D 2L2 3F' F2 2D' R 2D' 2R 2U' 2L' F' 2L2 2B 3D2 L 3B2 R2 B2 F2 D' 3U2 2L2 3B2 3L 2R2 R2 3F 3U' 2R2 B 3B2 3F 3D' 2F2 F' 2R2 2U 3L 3U' 2F 2L' 3D 3B' 3R 2F D 2D 3R 3B' 2U 2B2 3F 2L2 3U' 2L 3L2 3R' 2F
*3. *2F2 3U' 3B' 2R F2 2D B2 U2 3L2 3R' 3F D2 2F 2R' U 3L B2 2B' 2F2 2U 3F' 2U2 U' B' 3B2 U2 3L2 3D2 B' 3F' 3L' F2 3D 2R2 F 2D U 2B 2R' 3D2 2B 3U 3B 2F F2 3R' 2F' 3D 2B' 3B2 3F2 F2 3D2 2L2 D' U' 2B2 2F F2 R2 F2 3D 2R F D R D' L2 R2 2D' B' 2D2 B 2B 3R2 2U' 2R2 3B 2U' L U' 2R B 2L 2B 2F F D' 3U 3R' 3U' R' 2D L' B 2R' 3D' 3F' 2L' D
*4. *F2 3L 3U' 3F2 2F2 3R 2D' 2U' L' 3L2 2D F 3R2 2R' R' 3U2 2L' R' 3D' 3U' 2B 3B 2D2 2U' B D 3U 2R 3D2 U' 3F2 3U L2 F' 3U 2B 3U' 2F' U2 L2 2B 2F2 F U' 2B U' 2B' 3D' 3F F 3L D' U 3F D 3R D 3D' 2B 3D' R2 3B2 2R2 3B' 3F2 3R 2U 3F 2R' 2U' 2B D' L' R' 2U L' 3R 2F F2 3R' R 2F2 2U' U 3L 2F' 3L R 2U' 3L' 3B2 2F2 2R D2 3D2 2L2 R2 D' 3L 2R'
*5. *2B2 3B 2R 2B 2L F 2L' R 2U2 3R F 3D2 L2 3B2 3D F' 3D 3L' B2 2B2 2L2 3L' 2R D 3U' B 2B2 3L 2R' 3D' 2B' 3F' 3L2 2R2 R2 2D2 B2 3B2 3F 2U 3R D U2 B' F' 3R2 B 2B' 2R 2D R2 3B R2 3U' 3L2 3U2 2B 3B' 3F 2F' 2U 3F' 3D2 2R 3F 3U' 2L2 B' F' U2 L2 3R2 2U2 F' D2 3R2 2D' U' 3L 2B2 2R2 B2 3U U L B2 2L2 3L' 2R D2 U F 2D' 3R2 3D' 2L2 3L' 3U' R' 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R U2 F2 U' R F U'
*2. *R2 F' R U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2
*3. *U' R' F2 U F' U2 R F R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 D R2 L U L2 U L R B' U2 D' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' L F R' Fw' Uw
*2. *L' F2 L U' R' L D' B' D2 R' U D B' D2 R2 B U' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*3. *U B' U2 B' U2 B' U' D' R2 D2 B' D' L' F' U2 L' R B' F' D2 L' Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw' D2 R' D' Uw' L Rw D Uw L Uw' Fw D' Uw2 F R Uw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Uw2 F L' Uw2 F L' U2 F2 U2 B Uw L F' U' L2 D Uw2 F' U2
*2. *Uw2 F Rw2 D Rw R Fw' L2 R' D' U L2 U R Uw' U2 R2 Fw U Rw B' R B' Rw' D2 F L D B2 U' B' Uw' U' Rw2 Fw' D B' L U R'
*3. *Uw' R' Uw2 U' L' D' Fw' F' D2 Uw2 B L2 F' D' Uw U2 B F' L2 D' Uw' U' Rw' F' D Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' F' L D Uw U' B' Rw Uw Fw2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Uw' U' Lw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw Rw D Dw2 Uw2 U2 F' Dw L' Dw U F2 R2 Bw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 Rw Uw F' Dw2 Uw B' Rw' U L2 Lw2 R' Dw2 U B2 Bw Fw F D' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 B2 Bw' F2 L Bw2 Dw L2 R B L D2 Uw' U Bw2
*2. *D2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Lw Dw Fw R D Dw2 F' Lw B2 Bw Uw R B Lw' Bw2 F' U Lw2 Bw' Lw2 F Dw2 Uw B' Bw D Dw' L2 Dw2 R2 F' D2 Dw Uw' L' R' Fw Rw' Bw D B U' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 U R' Bw' D2 U Rw' Bw
*3. *D2 Bw2 R Fw Uw Lw' R2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 Fw2 D' U2 B Lw' R' F Dw B' Bw' D Uw R' F' D Lw2 Dw2 R' Dw2 U Fw2 L Rw Fw' U L2 Lw Uw2 U B' Bw F' R2 Uw Lw' Bw D Lw' Dw2 Lw D2 Rw' Uw U R' D Fw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D B2 D' 3U2 2F' F 2R B 2D' 2L' 3R 2D L' 2B' D 2D 2R2 R' B 2F2 R' 2U' 2B 3U2 B 2D' U' 2B2 F 2U 3F' 3R2 3U2 B2 L2 2L2 2R' R2 B 2F D 2U' U 2R R' B' R' 2B 2D2 2R 3U' L' 2L' 2F 3R2 R2 D2 2U' 2R2 2B2 R2 B2 2B' D 3F2 U' B2 2L R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 3D' 2B2 F' 2D2 L2 D' 2B 3L D U' 2F' F' 2R' 2U2 3F' 3L R' B2 R2 2U2 2L2 2R' R' 3B2 F D' 2D2 2R' 3F2 D' 3D 2B' 2D 3U' F 2U 3L' R 3U 3F' 2F' 2L' 3L2 3U2 3R2 B D' 3U' 2L2 3L' 2U U' F' L' 3L 2R 2B 3F2 2D2 3U' U2 B U2 3L2 3R 3F' U' L 3L' 2B' 2F 2D U2 F2 2R R 3F F2 L' R 2F' L2 3R 3D' 2U U 2L' 3R 2D2 3U' L 3R 2R 2D' 3D2 3U2 B' 3F2 F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D R2 F' R2 D' F2 R F2 L2 B2 L F' U F' U2 F U2 D F' D2 U Rw2 Uw
*2. *F L2 D L2 F' R2 F' B' R U' B D' U B' D' B2 D2 L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *B' L' B' R2 L' F2 U R2 B2 F R F2 B2 D2 B R F' L R' Fw Uw2
*4. *D B F R' F2 R U' B' F2 R' B2 L B2 D' R2 U L2 F' R' Fw Uw
*5. *B2 F' R' D' B' D' L' F' D' F B L R' U2 R2 D' F' U L' R2 B2 Rw Uw
*6. *L U2 F' U' L2 U2 F' R2 U B2 L2 U L' R2 U' F2 U2 D' L D U2 Fw Uw
*7. *F' L2 F B2 R B2 F2 L2 B U2 B D' F L' B F D' B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *L' R B' L2 F2 R2 U R' B D2 B F' U2 B F2 R L D2 B2 L' Fw Uw2
*9. *B U2 B U' B2 D2 L' B L U2 F B2 L' U F' B R L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*10. *D' U' B2 R2 L2 F' D' L2 D2 L' B L' U D' L' D' F2 D B' Rw Uw
*11. *U2 F2 L' D' L' R F' L2 D' B U B2 F L U2 R2 D U' L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*12. *F' R2 B R B2 R U2 R' U2 B2 U B U2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 F' Uw'
*13. *R2 L F2 U' B F' D2 R L2 D F L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*14. *R F' D2 R F' R2 L F L R2 D' L' U' R' D2 B2 L' R' F R L Fw Uw2
*15. *D F2 R U' F2 L' B' D' U B R F2 R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 F2 R' U' Fw' Uw2
*16. *L2 U L2 F2 B' D' U2 B' U2 F2 B' R' D' F' L' D L2 U F B D2 Rw Uw
*17. *L' R' U R2 B2 U L2 R2 D' R2 D F L2 F2 L' F2 R L B2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*18. *F' L2 R' D' F' B' U B D B D L F2 L' D R' B U' R L' Uw2
*19. *B' L F2 U2 D2 L2 F2 R' L2 F2 B R' D B' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 D U2 Rw2
*20. *B' U' D R' U2 L B2 U B U2 R' F' R D2 F2 U' F2 U F' Rw2 Uw'
*21. *B' U2 R2 D' F' D R L' U2 L D' B2 L F U B2 L' R B' Rw Uw2
*22. *D2 F2 B2 U2 L' B U2 F' D' L' B F2 D' U2 B' R B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw
*23. *B' L B F2 U2 B' U2 B' L' R' F2 U B2 F2 D2 B D F B R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*24. *F' B2 D' B R U' L' U2 F B2 R' U2 R D2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 Fw' Uw2
*25. *L U B' D R2 L B' D2 L' B R' D2 L' F' D L' B' F D' Rw2 Uw
*26. *U' L2 R' F D F2 R' D' B2 D' R' F' B R' L2 F' R F U2 F' R2 Fw Uw2
*27. *R F R' D F' L D F2 U2 D2 B2 R' L2 B' L U' L R B2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*28. *U' D' B' R L D L2 U D' B L' U2 B U' L' R2 F L2 F U F
*29. *B' L2 R2 U R U' D' R L2 D' R L2 D2 B' U2 B2 L' B L2
*30. *U2 R F D' U2 F D' U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B D2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*31. *F D F' B2 L2 D2 B' L D' B R B2 F' L' F' L2 D' U2 B R2 F Rw' Uw'
*32. *F2 R2 U' L2 U' B F R2 B2 R B D2 F' B' U' F2 R' D2 L U Fw Uw
*33. *F' L2 B D2 U2 L2 F' D F' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 D2 B D' R' U L2 Fw Uw'
*34. *D' L2 B2 L F D R U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R B R' L2 D' F2 U B U'
*35. *R' B2 L R' F U2 L' R F2 U' D' B2 D2 B L2 R' D L U Fw' Uw2
*36. *L' U' L R F R' L2 U2 F B R2 D F' B' R2 F R F D R2 Fw Uw'
*37. *B' L2 R B U D F2 R2 U2 R' B' L F2 D R' D B2 D2 U2 B F2 Rw2 Uw
*38. *R' F2 R U' F2 R B' D R2 U F' U' L2 D U' B R' F2 D' R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*39. *B2 R2 D2 U F B2 U B' D2 U R2 L' U B' R D L2 B' R2 Fw Uw
*40. *R2 L' U' F' B L R' F D' L D' R2 D B2 L2 B R' U2 D' R' Fw Uw2
*41. *D2 U F2 R2 L F2 D2 L R2 D U F2 L' U' F' U2 B' R2 L' Uw2
*42. *R U2 D' L D' R' L B F' L B R2 F' D R2 B2 L2 U' L' B Rw2 Uw2
*43. *U2 B' L2 D B2 F R D2 F U R2 L D B' R' F' D' F U' B' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *D2 F R2 D' B2 R' D' B L' D R' F2 U D R B' D2 F2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *R' L F2 R U F' R2 D B2 L' D2 R D2 L2 D U' L F2 D L2 Fw' Uw2
*46. *F U2 F2 B' L' B D U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 F' R D' B' R2 L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*47. *B F D2 L D' R L' D B' D B2 D B2 L F' D2 L' R U Fw' Uw2
*48. *R U' B2 D R F D' F' B L2 D2 F2 U' L B U' R F U2 F U' Rw2 Uw
*49. *D L R' D U' F' D2 L' F R' U' L2 B D' L' R' U' R B' D2 L' Fw Uw'
*50. *D2 R' F D' R L2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 L' D F' L2 B' D U2 L2 Fw Uw
*51. *B' R D2 F B' U2 L' D R2 B' L F' L' D' L U B' F' R B' Rw' Uw'
*52. *F' U2 D R' D F D' B' U' L F2 U' D2 B R' F2 D2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *L F2 D' L' R F2 U L' U' R' L' U2 F' U' L F' U B R2 Fw' Uw'
*54. *U' L U' F' D2 L U2 F' R' B' F' D2 L2 U' R L2 D L' U' F' D' Rw' Uw2
*55. *R' U' D' F' D' F R' B2 R' B D' U' F B' R' D2 U F L' Fw' Uw'
*56. *L' F D' L' F L F2 U' B U B2 U' D' F2 U' D R' L2 F R2 Fw Uw2
*57. *D' R B' F' L2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D' B U' D R' F B R' D2 U2 R F Rw Uw2
*58. *D F B R D2 F2 U' L R' B F2 U2 L2 F L' F U2 R2 D2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*59. *B R2 B R2 U F' U R2 U2 R U2 F' L' D B2 U2 B D U2 B' Rw
*60. *F' B2 L' B L2 D L U D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L F2 B2 U R' F2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L U2 R B2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 L' B L' F D' R U L' B2 U F
*2. *F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' R F D B2 F' L R2 D'
*3. *U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D F2 L2 D2 L' D L' R' B' L2 D2 F2 D
*4. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F' D F' U L F L2 U2 F2 D' B
*5. *R D2 F2 B L' U L' B R B' R2 B2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 B' D2 B R2 D2 B R2 U B D2 R' D' B2 L R' B' R F2
*2. *D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D U B2 R2 U2 B' R' D' L' R2 F' L U' L2 U2
*3. *U2 L2 D F2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 U F U2 B2 R U L' B' L' R2 B'
*4. *L2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' L D2 L' D U2 B U'
*5. *D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 R U2 R2 F L' R' B R D' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F' D L' F2 D2 R D U' F' R'
*2. *B L2 U' L' F' D R2 B' D R U2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 D2 F U2 R2 B
*3. *B2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B U' F2 U R' D B R' U' R'
*4. *F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 B L' D2 U' L2 R F U B D2 R2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 F' U2 F R2 D2 B D2 L2 U' B D R D U2 B' F2 R2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' L F' D2 U' F' D' B U R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 F' R' U' R U R' D' B' D B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L' U2 B D' U2 B L' D B F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U R2 F2 U' R U'
*3. *L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' F R B' L' D2 R2 D' B2 L
*4. *U' L F D2 L2 F2 D2 L' F Uw U' B2 L2 Uw' L' Uw Fw D' B D2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 R F' L B R B Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 D L2 Uw' Rw D Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R U F' U R U' F R U'
*3. *D F' R' F' L U' F' R2 B D' L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U
*4. *U L Fw' Uw2 B Fw' F' L' R2 B L2 Rw F R' B2 L2 F2 R Fw' L R2 U2 Rw F' Rw2 Uw2 F L2 B F' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' D2 B' D' L2 U2
*5. *U B R B2 Bw L Lw U2 B' Bw D2 R' B Bw' Rw U' L' Lw Bw' D Lw B2 L2 Uw2 Rw' D L2 Bw' L2 Dw Fw2 D Fw2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw' F2 U L' D2 Uw L' Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw' R2 D2 Bw F Lw' Dw' L' R U B R2 Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' F R F U2 F2
*3. *D' F' L2 B' U' F2 L' D' R' U2 L2 F D2 R2 F2 B' D2 F' L2 F
*4. *Uw Fw' L F Uw2 B D Rw2 Fw F L' Fw' D2 Uw2 R U B2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw D' F Rw Fw2 R U' F D' L' Fw' R B2 L' Fw D2 U B L2 Rw'
*5. *Dw L Lw' Uw2 U R2 D' Uw2 U' R2 Dw' F2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw Uw R' Fw' L Rw' D2 Dw Uw' U2 Bw' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Dw Lw' R U F2 Uw' B Rw Bw Fw2 U B Fw' Rw Uw' U2 Lw' Fw' D2 Bw' Rw Uw Lw' B2 L' Dw2 B2 F2 Dw' Lw'
*6. *2L 3F2 2R 2D' B' 3F2 2F D B' 3U L2 2L R' 2D U 3R 2R R2 2U2 U2 B2 3U R' B2 L2 3U2 U' 3F2 L' 2D' 2U' L' R' D2 2U' 2R 2U2 3R' 2F2 2D2 R' 3F2 L' 2L' 3F' 3R2 R' 2U' 2F 3U 2U' B 2D U 3R U 2B' D2 2D 2U' 2L' 3U 2L 3F 2F2 U2 R 2B 3F2 D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R' F R2 U R2 F'
*3. *U L2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 B F D' B' R D' L2 U2 L' U'
*4. *Uw F' R U L2 Rw' F' L R2 B2 Fw2 L' F2 L R2 U2 Rw' B D' F' D Uw B2 D' Fw' L' R B2 F' Rw2 U F' U R' D F' L2 Rw2 D B
*5. *D2 Dw L' Bw' F Uw2 U' Lw Bw L' Lw2 Rw B2 Bw2 L' B U' B2 Lw' Dw2 U' F' D U2 Bw' F D Dw' L' Lw2 B' Bw F2 Lw2 B' Fw' F U' Bw F' R' Bw' Rw' Bw Fw' F2 L' F D' Fw2 Uw U Lw' Rw' D2 Dw Uw U' L Bw'
*6. *2B2 F 2L 2B2 3U2 2U U 3F D' 3F' 3R2 2U2 2R D U 2B' 3F' 2U' 2L B 3U2 B2 3U F 2L2 R' 3U2 U R' B2 3F F2 2R2 D' 3F' 2R' B2 2B2 F' 2R2 2B' 2U' 2L' D' R2 B 3F' 2D 2F' D 2D2 2U 3F F' 3U' R2 B 2B F2 D' 3U' B2 L' 2F' 3U 2R2 B 2B2 3U B'
*7. *U 3L2 3R2 U 3L' 2U2 L 2U 3L2 2R' 3B 3U' R' 3F L 2F' U' R 2D 2B' 2R D 2B 2F 2R 3B R F2 3U' F' 3L2 R' 3B 3F' 3U' 2U U' B R 2U2 L' 3D2 2B2 2U' U L' 3D U' 2B 3R 2B2 U 3B 2L2 3F' 2F 2L R U2 L2 3L' 3B 2U2 3R 3B F2 3L' F 3L' U' R 3U2 R' 2D' 2F2 R 3F2 2D 3F R 2U2 B2 3F' 3D 3F' 2L B' 2U' 2L' D 2F 2U2 2R2 3F 3R R 3B' 2F D2 2D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR2+ DL6+ UL4- U1+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R2- D3- L4+ ALL0+ DL 
*2. *UR0+ DR0+ DL2+ UL2- U2+ R5+ D5- L1- ALL3+ y2 U3- R0+ D1- L1- ALL1- DR 
*3. *UR2+ DR1- DL5+ UL5+ U0+ R2- D3- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R5- D0+ L5- ALL6+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR2- DR1+ DL4- UL5- U2+ R3+ D1+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R3+ D2- L3- ALL5+ UR DL 
*5. *UR4- DR1- DL3- UL0+ U2- R2+ D4+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5- R2- D4- L4+ ALL2- 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U B R' B L' R L' l' r'
*2. *B U L U' B' R L U' l r b u'
*3. *L U B R' L B' R B U l b u'
*4. *L R L' U B' R B' R' l r' b'
*5. *L' R' U B U L R' B r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) /
*2. *(4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -5)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (1, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R L' U R' B' U R B' L
*2. *U B L' B R' L' B R' U' B L
*3. *R U B' U' L R B U B' U' R'
*4. *B L R U' L' B' U' L R' U L
*5. *R L' B R' B L B' R' B' R' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U F2 R' U2 R' F U' F R2
*3. *R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' F' R2 B' L' U' R' F2 D' R F'
*4. *Uw2 Fw' L2 B2 D' Uw B2 Fw' F D' L' B' F' Uw2 Fw U2 B F2 D' R2 B' D2 Uw2 Rw Fw Uw F' D Fw' Uw' L Rw2 U' B2 Rw' B D' U2 B2 Fw'
*5. *Rw' Fw' Uw Rw Bw' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 L2 D B' Dw2 Rw D Uw' R Dw Uw' L' R Bw Lw' Rw2 D' Bw' L' F' Dw2 Fw Lw Rw2 D2 Lw' D' L' B Bw L2 Rw2 D2 Uw R2 Dw2 Uw' U' L2 B Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw' R' F2 Uw' Rw2 F2 U' Lw2
*OH. *U2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F L F' R2 D2 U2 B' L D' B2 F'
*Clock. *UR1- DR6+ DL0+ UL5+ U3- R3+ D4+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U2- R1+ D3- L1- ALL0+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R' U' B U' L' R U' r u'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)
*Skewb. *B L B L R B' L B U B' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B R l' L' F b f l b L B' L' R' B F' L'
*2. *B R B F' l' L' l' r f' L' R B F L' F R F
*3. *B L' l L b l f' B' F' L' F' L' R' B
*4. *l b' B' L' R' f r f l L' B L' R' F' L R' F'
*5. *L' r R' F' b' f' r R r L B' R F L' B' L B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R L Uw' U Lw B' Rw Lw R U' L Uw' Rw' R U Uw Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw L' B' R Bw U' Lw' U Uw L B' Rw' Bw Rw' U' Uw' B Lw U' R' Uw u r b'
*2. *R L' B' U' Bw' U' R Uw B' Rw Lw' R' B Rw' Bw Lw' B Rw Lw L' Uw R' Bw Rw Uw' Rw R' Bw' Uw' B U R' Lw R L' B' Bw Uw' R Bw' u' r b
*3. *Uw Bw' Rw U Uw Rw' U' L B' Uw Rw' L Lw' Rw' Uw Bw' B U' L R' Lw B' U' R Bw Rw R' U Bw' B' L' R U Rw' Bw R' L' U' Lw Bw' u r' l b
*4. *B Uw' R' Rw' Lw Uw Rw B' U' L Uw' Bw Uw Bw R L' B' Lw Rw R Uw L Rw B Lw' U' R' Bw R' L' Rw Lw' Rw' Bw Rw Bw B U' L' Rw l b'
*5. *B Bw R' Uw Lw B R Bw' Rw B Uw' Rw U' B R' Uw' B' Bw L' Uw Lw' L' Rw' L U Lw' Rw B Uw U R' B' Rw Bw' Uw Lw R' B Rw L u' r' l' b'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 12, 2019)

I've beaten my competition pb with 2x2 and 3x3. so proud of myself!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 13, 2019)

2x2 - 3.37, (5.72), 4.69, 4.11, (3.07) = 4.06


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 14, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F B' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U' L F' D2 U' F' D' B U R D R' U' F


Spoiler



(F2 R' F) //222
U' (B U' B') B2 //223
(U L2) L2 //F2L-c
U F U F2 L F L2 U L //5c(19)

sk: U' B2 L2 U F U ^ F2 L F L2 U L' * U' B U B' F' R F2
^ U' B' U F U' B U F'
* L' U' R' U L U' R U

sol: U' B2 L2 U F B' U F U' B U F L F L2 U L2 U' R' U L U' R B U B' F' R F2 (29)



*2. *R' U' F U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 F' R' U' R U R' D' B' D B2 R' U' F


Spoiler



DNF (went over the hour because I had more trouble with 2e2c insertion than I expected)

U' L U //sq
D B' D' //sq
F2 L F2 //223
(D' F D' F') //2e4c (12)

sk: U' L U D B' D' F2 ^ L F' D F' D
^ U' L * F' L F L2 U L F U F' L'
* U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F

sol: U' L U D B' D' F2 U' L U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 L F L2 U L F U F2 D F' D (27)


*3. *R' U' F R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L' U2 B D' U2 B L' D B F2 R' U' F 


Spoiler



D F' U R' //EO
B' (L2) //222
R2 //223-c
D' F D F D F D' F' //Good 7c (15)

sk: D # F' U * R' B' ^ R2 D' F D F D F D' F' L2
^ B L' B' R' B L B' R
* U' L2 U R U' L2 U R'
# L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F

sol: D L2 F' R F L2 F' R' L2 U R U' L2 U R2 L' B' R' B L B' R R2 D' F D F D F D' F' L2 (31)

Optimal insertions surprisingly


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow, congrats to @sigalig for his new UWR of 53/56 (59:00) multi in this week's competition!


----------



## freshcuber.de (Feb 15, 2019)

2x2: (7.45), 8.89, 9.16, (10.09), 7.91 = 8.65
3x3: (32.47), 26.61, (18.94), 28.16, 25.41 = 26.72
3x3 OH: (46.90), (35.20), 41.91, 36.72, 36.08 = 38.23
4x4: 1:44.78, (2:00.16), 1:50.08, (1:43.48), 1:49.34 = 1:48.06
5x5: 3:31.71, (3:20.67), 3:39.29, 3:47.55, (3:56.91) = 3:39.51
2+3+4 Relay: 2:38.17
2+3+4+5 Relay: 7:11.40
Clock: 20.11, (22.69), 19.84, 18.73, (17.98) = 19.56
Megaminx: 4:13.64, (3:49.38), 4:14.14, 4:26.81, (4:37.89) = 4:18.19
Pyraminx: (10.16), (18.67), 13.97, 17.90, 14.47 = 15.44
Skewb: 16.43, (24.39), 22.75, (14.64), 15.27 = 18.15


----------



## VPCuber (Feb 15, 2019)

Skewb: 8.007, (11.555), 8.279, (6.162), 6.448 = 7.578
4x4: 1:45.566, 1:41.539, 1:33.829, (2:34.610), (1:33.177) = 1:40.311
2+3+4 Relay: 2:45.932
3x3: (20.408), 24.948, (28.192), 22.468, 28.061
2x2: 4.230, (12.346), 5.895, 8.431, 4.022 = 6.185


----------



## Lux (Feb 15, 2019)

3x3: 23.13, (16.39), (28.02), 21.32, 24.25 
Ao5: 22.90


----------



## Jacob F (Feb 17, 2019)

2x2 3.86, (5.99), 4.71, 5.17, (3.09)=4.58
3x3: 11.92, 12.31, (16.23), 13.48, (11.26)=12.57
pyraminx: (5.33), 6.77, 5.47, (8.32), 6.14=6.12
skewb: 11.17, (15.48), 11.16, (8.17), 10.66=10.99
clock: 7.13, (7.63), (6.61), 7.49, 6.91=7.17


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2019)

CyanSandwich said:


> FMC
> *3. *R' U' F R2 U' B2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L' U2 B D' U2 B L' D B F2 R' U' F
> 
> 
> ...


When I added this third solve to the database, I left it as you submitted it (with the R R2 as sequential moves), figuring that was what they would do in an official competition; that's why it shows as 32 moves instead of 31. I hope that's okay with you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2019)

Results for week 7: Congratulations to TheDubDubJr, ichcubegern, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(185)
1.  1.41 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.57 DailyCuber
3.  1.94 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1.96 DhruvA
5.  2.05 Kylegadj
5.  2.05 JackPfeifer
7.  2.09 PlatonCuber
8.  2.11 OriginalUsername
9.  2.15 Helmer Ewert
10.  2.19 asiahyoo1997
10.  2.19 lejitcuber
12.  2.28 Legomanz
13.  2.44 Djangovend
14.  2.46 asacuber
15.  2.48 2017LAMB06
16.  2.55 Luke Garrett
17.  2.58 jaysammey777
18.  2.64 Zeke Mackay
19.  2.66 Coneman
20.  2.68 cuberkid10
21.  2.70 JoXCuber
22.  2.75 Pyra42
23.  2.77 ExultantCarn
24.  2.86 Angry_Mob
25.  2.87 MrKuba600
25.  2.87 Marco21
27.  2.90 TipsterTrickster
27.  2.90 Andrew_Rizo
29.  2.91 zwhite
30.  2.93 boroc226han
31.  2.95 jancsi02
32.  2.97 Astral Cubing
32.  2.97 HawaiiLife745
34.  3.01 Michael DeLaRosa
35.  3.04 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.04 WorldoBlocks
37.  3.05 Stubbi
38.  3.12 JMHCubed
39.  3.14 mihnea3000
40.  3.16 [email protected]
41.  3.21 Richie72
42.  3.22 camcuber
43.  3.31 DGCubes
43.  3.31 thecubingwizard
45.  3.33 aaron paskow
46.  3.35 NathanaelCubes
46.  3.35 Marcus Siu
46.  3.35 TheodorNordstrand
49.  3.36 CubicPickle
50.  3.40 Toothcraver55
51.  3.44 ichcubegern
51.  3.44 [email protected]
53.  3.45 Magdamini
54.  3.47 MartinN13
55.  3.57 Turkey vld
56.  3.58 tJardigradHe
56.  3.58 Valken
58.  3.61 Antto Pitkänen
59.  3.63 Coinman_
60.  3.65 PokeCubes
61.  3.69 trav1
62.  3.72 Neb
62.  3.72 WoowyBaby
64.  3.77 [email protected]
65.  3.79 AidanNoogie
66.  3.83 Last Layer King
67.  3.86 mvpcuber47
67.  3.86 gustavw02
69.  3.90 Trexrush1
69.  3.90 sigalig
71.  3.91 MCuber
72.  3.99 RileyN23
73.  4.00 Dylan Swarts
73.  4.00 Shadowjockey
75.  4.02 Chris Van Der Brink
76.  4.04 OJ Cubing
77.  4.05 Metallic Silver
77.  4.05 2018JAIN01
79.  4.06 Kerry_Creech
79.  4.06 whatshisbucket
79.  4.06 cubeshepherd
82.  4.10 Axel Lönnstedt
83.  4.11 Mcuber5
84.  4.18 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  4.20 [email protected]
86.  4.21 Matt Hudon
87.  4.22 ARandomCuber
88.  4.23 d2polld
88.  4.23 Ontricus
90.  4.24 DesertWolf
91.  4.33 Nard Cubes
92.  4.34 VJW
93.  4.37 Hjerpower
94.  4.40 Tanay Kapadia
95.  4.41 HLCubing
95.  4.41 OwenB
95.  4.41 vilkkuti25
98.  4.44 julio974
99.  4.48 dean_clockisthebestevent
100.  4.49 MattP98
101.  4.53 topppits
102.  4.56 Fred Lang
103.  4.58 riz3ndrr
103.  4.58 Jacob F
105.  4.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
106.  4.63 Color Cuber
106.  4.63 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
108.  4.70 SimonK
109.  4.75 Rodzki04
110.  4.78 Brayden Adams
111.  4.80 filipemtx
112.  4.81 EdubCubes
113.  4.82 tavery343
113.  4.82 colegemuth
113.  4.82 begiuli65
116.  4.86 CubicOreo
116.  4.86 dhafin
118.  4.92 Awesomesaucer
119.  4.94 m24816
119.  4.94 FaTyl
121.  4.96 Wriiglly
122.  4.97 VIBE_ZT
122.  4.97 swankfukinc
124.  5.01 Keenan Johnson
125.  5.03 Schmizee
126.  5.05 Arnav13
127.  5.08 fun at the joy
128.  5.18 Mwaha
128.  5.18 Jozo_Berk
130.  5.24 angry broom
131.  5.27 yovliporat
132.  5.33 hotufos
133.  5.34 Billabob
134.  5.36 20luky3
135.  5.37 BiscutDNF
136.  5.45 Glomnipotent
137.  5.50 abunickabhi
138.  5.51 xyzzy
139.  5.66 M O
140.  5.69 V.Kochergin
141.  5.70 jronge94
142.  5.83 hoebi09
143.  5.85 tigermaxi
144.  5.86 EDcubes
145.  5.89 Parke187
146.  5.91 VTCubers
147.  6.06 Bogdan
148.  6.07 Billybong378
149.  6.10 brad711
150.  6.18 VPCuber
151.  6.26 SpartanSailor
152.  6.31 Luan.Mendes
153.  6.36 dschieses
154.  6.44 BleachedTurtle
155.  6.47 Jmuncuber
156.  6.54 VDel_234_
157.  6.82 Bubbagrub
158.  6.90 Petri Krzywacki
159.  6.95 The Cubix
160.  7.02 minnow
161.  7.09 nms777
162.  7.27 Biswa
163.  7.29 theos
164.  7.46 Mike Hughey
165.  7.57 One Wheel
166.  7.65 goidlon
167.  7.88 Josephtdm
168.  7.90 Ian Pang
169.  7.99 John Benwell
170.  8.35 [email protected]
171.  8.58 Deri Nata Wijaya
172.  8.65 freshcuber.de
173.  8.68 UnknownCanvas
174.  8.70 bmxcraze5
175.  9.38 Sumit
176.  9.56 alexl
177.  9.81 Cooki348
178.  10.05 PotElliot
179.  10.17 PingPongCuber
180.  10.61 chunky
181.  10.81 Coolguy28879
182.  11.54 Jacck
183.  12.89 dnguyen2204
184.  14.44 keebruce
185.  DNF João Vinicius


*3x3x3*(214)
1.  7.44 Khairur Rachim
2.  7.63 lejitcuber
3.  7.85 DailyCuber


Spoiler



4.  8.07 Marco21
5.  8.18 asiahyoo1997
6.  8.53 Luke Garrett
7.  8.66 jancsi02
8.  8.74 Kylegadj
9.  8.83 RileyN23
10.  8.89 mihnea3000
11.  8.94 Stubbi
12.  9.15 cuberkid10
13.  9.17 Zeke Mackay
14.  9.21 OriginalUsername
15.  9.27 speedcuber71
16.  9.37 thecubingwizard
16.  9.37 Magdamini
18.  9.50 zwhite
18.  9.50 ExultantCarn
20.  9.51 tJardigradHe
21.  9.68 TheDubDubJr
21.  9.68 PlatonCuber
23.  9.72 camcuber
24.  9.82 Pranav Prabhu
25.  9.84 gustavw02
26.  10.01 boroc226han
27.  10.06 Shadowjockey
28.  10.10 ichcubegern
29.  10.15 Helmer Ewert
30.  10.22 Andrew_Rizo
31.  10.25 WorldoBlocks
32.  10.27 PokeCubes
33.  10.32 jaysammey777
34.  10.33 Valken
35.  10.36 MrKuba600
36.  10.44 Marcus Siu
37.  10.49 AidanNoogie
38.  10.52 DhruvA
39.  10.58 2017LAMB06
40.  10.61 HawaiiLife745
41.  10.66 CubicPickle
42.  10.73 Djangovend
43.  10.77 turtwig
43.  10.77 Nikhil George
45.  10.80 DGCubes
46.  10.97 uesyuu
47.  10.98 [email protected]
48.  11.02 MCuber
49.  11.03 asacuber
50.  11.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  11.22 sleipnir
52.  11.29 BradenTheMagician
53.  11.30 Toothcraver55
54.  11.31 Mcuber5
55.  11.48 Astral Cubing
56.  11.58 ARandomCuber
56.  11.58 HLCubing
58.  11.69 Cooki348
59.  11.79 Ontricus
60.  11.80 BiscutDNF
61.  11.82 JoXCuber
62.  11.83 NathanaelCubes
63.  11.87 CubicOreo
64.  12.06 Underwatercuber
65.  12.13 xpoes
65.  12.13 Pyra42
67.  12.24 d2polld
68.  12.35 Glomnipotent
69.  12.40 sigalig
70.  12.43 Neb
71.  12.57 Jacob F
72.  12.59 Michael DeLaRosa
73.  12.60 Last Layer King
74.  12.64 [email protected]
75.  12.68 Fred Lang
76.  12.76 Awesomesaucer
77.  12.79 Richie72
78.  12.86 riz3ndrr
79.  12.87 Keenan Johnson
80.  12.88 EdubCubes
81.  12.93 TheodorNordstrand
82.  13.08 2018JAIN01
83.  13.09 mvpcuber47
84.  13.11 trav1
84.  13.11 Abhi
86.  13.27 Kerry_Creech
87.  13.28 MartinN13
88.  13.34 Rodzki04
89.  13.35 whatshisbucket
90.  13.44 Metallic Silver
91.  13.49 Chris Van Der Brink
92.  13.50 Axel Lönnstedt
92.  13.50 speedcube.insta
94.  13.55 OJ Cubing
95.  13.58 [email protected]
95.  13.58 brad711
97.  13.59 m24816
98.  13.65 Nard Cubes
99.  13.71 Ian Pang
99.  13.71 MattP98
101.  13.83 Burnsy101
102.  13.93 Angry_Mob
103.  14.00 Coinman_
104.  14.01 begiuli65
105.  14.02 VJW
106.  14.13 vinylc2h3
107.  14.21 ican97
108.  14.22 Keroma12
109.  14.24 Dylan Swarts
110.  14.36 V.Kochergin
111.  14.58 João Vinicius
112.  14.60 OwenB
113.  14.64 JMHCubed
114.  14.82 SpeedCubeReview
115.  14.86 abunickabhi
116.  14.90 jronge94
116.  14.90 filipemtx
118.  14.94 tigermaxi
119.  15.02 Coneman
120.  15.12 fun at the joy
121.  15.20 Trexrush1
122.  15.21 SimonK
123.  15.36 Matt Hudon
124.  15.62 Turkey vld
125.  15.66 xyzzy
126.  15.67 20luky3
127.  15.73 hoebi09
127.  15.73 julio974
129.  15.78 PotatoesAreUs
130.  15.80 dhafin
131.  15.82 Letmeinpls
132.  15.95 John Benwell
133.  16.10 colegemuth
134.  16.21 Bogdan
135.  16.24 topppits
136.  16.59 TheNoobCuber
137.  16.62 revaldoah
137.  16.62 Antto Pitkänen
139.  16.71 Jmuncuber
140.  16.78 Arnav13
141.  16.84 audiophile121
142.  16.85 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
143.  16.86 [email protected]
144.  16.91 swankfukinc
145.  17.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
146.  17.24 dean_clockisthebestevent
147.  17.32 Petri Krzywacki
148.  17.36 yovliporat
149.  17.38 tavery343
150.  17.45 FaTyl
151.  17.54 Billabob
152.  17.62 InlandEmpireCuber
153.  18.19 Schmizee
154.  18.41 Hjerpower
154.  18.41 VDel_234_
156.  18.53 dnguyen2204
157.  18.73 bgcatfan
158.  18.92 DesertWolf
159.  19.05 hotufos
160.  19.16 Biswa
161.  19.23 CraZZ CFOP
162.  19.39 Praneel710
163.  19.40 Luan.Mendes
164.  19.50 jsgamemaker
165.  19.99 nms777
166.  20.05 M O
167.  20.17 BerserkFrog
168.  20.54 BleachedTurtle
169.  21.03 vilkkuti25
170.  21.06 Wriiglly
170.  21.06 theos
172.  21.07 Caleb/spooderskewb
173.  21.28 Parke187
173.  21.28 VIBE_ZT
175.  21.93 EDcubes
176.  22.09 Tanay Kapadia
177.  22.48 ditto_64
178.  22.73 Mike Hughey
178.  22.73 UnknownCanvas
180.  22.75 Brayden Adams
181.  22.88 Jozo_Berk
182.  22.90 Lux
183.  23.25 Bubbagrub
184.  23.61 Aman Kamath
185.  23.74 Theo Leinad
186.  23.77 PotElliot
187.  24.15 Mwaha
188.  25.14 [email protected]
189.  25.15 VPCuber
190.  25.40 SpartanSailor
191.  25.51 WoowyBaby
192.  25.73 Sumit
193.  26.55 The Cubix
194.  26.59 PingPongCuber
195.  26.73 freshcuber.de
195.  26.73 alexl
197.  26.77 Josephtdm
198.  26.80 One Wheel
199.  28.01 goidlon
200.  28.51 bmxcraze5
200.  28.51 PrincessNox
202.  28.78 keebruce
203.  29.16 Billybong378
204.  29.36 dschieses
205.  32.99 EJCubed
206.  33.19 Predator
207.  33.88 chunky
208.  34.30 Jacck
209.  34.45 Coolguy28879
210.  36.04 jjcuber22
211.  36.45 angry broom
212.  37.77 MatsBergsten
213.  37.85 Doofnoofer
214.  DNF AmanRio


*4x4x4*(130)
1.  30.85 Stubbi
2.  31.82 cuberkid10
3.  32.90 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  33.28 jancsi02
5.  33.99 Khairur Rachim
6.  34.42 thecubingwizard
7.  35.26 ichcubegern
8.  35.85 Magdamini
9.  36.66 tJardigradHe
10.  37.28 Marco21
11.  37.47 speedcuber71
12.  37.56 TheDubDubJr
13.  39.13 gustavw02
14.  39.18 Nikhil George
15.  39.58 OriginalUsername
16.  39.69 AidanNoogie
17.  40.28 DailyCuber
18.  40.59 MCuber
19.  40.66 MrKuba600
20.  40.80 G2013
21.  40.96 CubicPickle
22.  41.26 RileyN23
23.  41.69 PokeCubes
24.  41.88 zwhite
25.  42.66 HLCubing
26.  42.73 JoXCuber
27.  42.92 Michael DeLaRosa
28.  42.97 Shadowjockey
29.  42.98 Luke Garrett
30.  43.11 Valken
31.  43.97 boroc226han
32.  44.11 camcuber
33.  44.77 Helmer Ewert
34.  44.93 Marcus Siu
35.  44.94 Astral Cubing
36.  45.39 João Vinicius
37.  45.42 2017LAMB06
38.  46.20 sigalig
39.  46.65 CubicOreo
40.  46.72 BradenTheMagician
41.  47.62 Keenan Johnson
42.  47.73 sleipnir
43.  47.91 HawaiiLife745
44.  48.09 colegemuth
45.  48.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  48.31 Coinman_
47.  48.47 BiscutDNF
48.  49.05 Kylegadj
49.  49.53 Pyra42
50.  49.69 Mcuber5
51.  50.42 vinylc2h3
52.  51.07 Neb
53.  51.15 Glomnipotent
54.  52.34 abunickabhi
55.  52.86 MattP98
56.  53.46 mvpcuber47
57.  54.12 Dylan Swarts
58.  54.75 Coneman
59.  54.78 Fred Lang
60.  54.81 Ontricus
61.  55.01 xyzzy
62.  55.13 fun at the joy
63.  55.38 m24816
64.  55.91 20luky3
65.  56.14 V.Kochergin
66.  56.43 TheodorNordstrand
67.  56.63 [email protected]
68.  56.84 Turkey vld
69.  57.13 trav1
70.  57.47 Abhi
71.  57.93 TheNoobCuber
72.  58.41 ARandomCuber
73.  58.59 Toothcraver55
74.  58.88 tavery343
75.  59.01 swankfukinc
76.  59.30 topppits
77.  59.36 Axel Lönnstedt
78.  59.48 riz3ndrr
79.  59.50 Cooki348
80.  1:00.73 Matt Hudon
81.  1:01.58 Antto Pitkänen
82.  1:02.30 jronge94
83.  1:02.41 brad711
84.  1:02.67 VJW
85.  1:02.93 whatshisbucket
86.  1:03.26 EdubCubes
87.  1:03.44 UnknownCanvas
88.  1:04.05 DesertWolf
89.  1:05.68 Last Layer King
90.  1:05.93 John Benwell
91.  1:07.73 elimescube
92.  1:08.21 Richie72
93.  1:08.56 [email protected]
94.  1:09.44 Legomanz
95.  1:09.46 hotufos
96.  1:09.93 audiophile121
97.  1:10.25 tigermaxi
98.  1:14.67 Awesomesaucer
99.  1:15.49 SpartanSailor
100.  1:15.60 OwenB
101.  1:17.95 VIBE_ZT
102.  1:18.08 Petri Krzywacki
103.  1:18.56 vilkkuti25
104.  1:18.90 Hjerpower
105.  1:21.97 VDel_234_
106.  1:22.25 Ian Pang
107.  1:22.68 yovliporat
108.  1:23.25 Jozo_Berk
109.  1:23.76 Mike Hughey
110.  1:24.15 julio974
111.  1:25.59 Angry_Mob
112.  1:30.33 One Wheel
113.  1:30.70 Luan.Mendes
114.  1:30.81 M O
115.  1:32.57 Billabob
116.  1:33.63 Arnav13
117.  1:33.85 d2polld
118.  1:34.76 Jmuncuber
119.  1:35.10 hoebi09
120.  1:36.13 theos
121.  1:37.00 Schmizee
122.  1:40.30 VPCuber
123.  1:45.50 PingPongCuber
124.  1:48.07 freshcuber.de
125.  1:52.57 dschieses
126.  1:54.24 Jacck
127.  1:55.14 EDcubes
128.  2:24.64 bmxcraze5
129.  DNF Metallic Silver
129.  DNF keebruce


*5x5x5*(92)
1.  53.70 asiahyoo1997
2.  59.72 zwhite
3.  1:01.56 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:03.23 Stubbi
5.  1:03.24 cuberkid10
6.  1:03.62 Marco21
7.  1:05.62 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:07.40 gustavw02
9.  1:07.59 uesyuu
10.  1:08.01 ichcubegern
11.  1:08.85 TheDubDubJr
12.  1:09.29 thecubingwizard
13.  1:09.66 Shadowjockey
14.  1:13.88 Valken
15.  1:17.69 AidanNoogie
16.  1:17.96 OriginalUsername
17.  1:18.85 sigalig
18.  1:18.98 PokeCubes
19.  1:19.17 Marcus Siu
20.  1:21.89 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:23.81 CubicPickle
22.  1:24.44 DailyCuber
23.  1:25.21 DhruvA
24.  1:25.68 abunickabhi
25.  1:25.69 Helmer Ewert
26.  1:26.67 MCuber
26.  1:26.67 João Vinicius
28.  1:30.32 boroc226han
29.  1:31.18 RileyN23
30.  1:31.98 Keenan Johnson
31.  1:32.75 Coinman_
32.  1:34.28 xyzzy
33.  1:34.51 colegemuth
34.  1:34.68 Glomnipotent
35.  1:35.02 trav1
36.  1:37.35 Neb
37.  1:39.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  1:39.87 Dylan Swarts
39.  1:40.76 [email protected]
40.  1:41.47 Mcuber5
41.  1:42.09 MattP98
42.  1:42.79 OJ Cubing
43.  1:44.78 mvpcuber47
44.  1:44.85 elimescube
45.  1:46.34 Trexrush1
46.  1:47.09 Fred Lang
47.  1:47.12 PotatoesAreUs
48.  1:48.02 VJW
49.  1:48.79 m24816
50.  1:48.81 NathanaelCubes
51.  1:49.05 Kylegadj
52.  1:51.98 Turkey vld
53.  1:53.75 swankfukinc
54.  1:54.21 whatshisbucket
55.  1:57.34 ARandomCuber
56.  1:59.28 TheodorNordstrand
57.  1:59.43 brad711
58.  2:00.71 jronge94
59.  2:00.75 Ontricus
59.  2:00.75 fun at the joy
61.  2:01.44 Matt Hudon
62.  2:02.43 riz3ndrr
63.  2:06.77 BiscutDNF
64.  2:07.07 vilkkuti25
65.  2:11.40 Hjerpower
66.  2:12.05 Cooki348
67.  2:12.77 audiophile121
68.  2:15.96 topppits
69.  2:15.97 Mike Hughey
70.  2:18.33 UnknownCanvas
71.  2:18.39 V.Kochergin
72.  2:29.49 SpartanSailor
73.  2:30.02 tigermaxi
74.  2:31.97 John Benwell
75.  2:33.29 VIBE_ZT
76.  2:37.93 Jmuncuber
77.  2:38.77 Petri Krzywacki
78.  2:40.75 One Wheel
79.  2:41.77 VDel_234_
80.  2:45.32 yovliporat
81.  2:46.16 theos
82.  2:51.90 Ian Pang
83.  2:52.70 OwenB
84.  2:57.82 tavery343
85.  3:00.31 M O
86.  3:03.11 Billabob
87.  3:05.11 hotufos
88.  3:15.06 Luan.Mendes
89.  3:23.18 dschieses
90.  3:39.52 freshcuber.de
91.  3:41.84 Jozo_Berk
92.  3:57.08 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(51)
1.  1:49.36 zwhite
2.  1:59.69 TheDubDubJr
3.  2:02.11 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:03.20 Marco21
5.  2:03.52 Stubbi
6.  2:06.57 Shadowjockey
7.  2:07.10 cuberkid10
8.  2:09.25 thecubingwizard
9.  2:22.64 AidanNoogie
10.  2:26.41 OriginalUsername
11.  2:31.98 HawaiiLife745
12.  2:33.89 Valken
13.  2:40.55 Marcus Siu
14.  2:43.77 xyzzy
15.  2:45.33 DhruvA
16.  2:50.65 Neb
17.  2:53.26 RileyN23
18.  2:54.18 MCuber
19.  2:58.37 João Vinicius
20.  3:02.06 boroc226han
21.  3:05.79 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
22.  3:07.24 SimonK
23.  3:09.41 Coinman_
24.  3:11.03 PotatoesAreUs
25.  3:11.39 trav1
26.  3:12.14 mvpcuber47
27.  3:21.64 Keenan Johnson
28.  3:33.95 Dylan Swarts
29.  3:35.80 obelisk477
30.  3:36.90 riz3ndrr
31.  3:37.74 ARandomCuber
32.  3:37.82 swankfukinc
33.  3:46.83 m24816
34.  4:04.99 brad711
35.  4:08.41 jronge94
36.  4:11.10 VJW
37.  4:14.29 Fred Lang
38.  4:15.43 UnknownCanvas
39.  4:15.66 Mike Hughey
40.  4:17.52 TheodorNordstrand
41.  4:19.13 whatshisbucket
42.  4:26.96 One Wheel
43.  4:31.63 Hjerpower
44.  4:37.79 theos
45.  4:40.82 VIBE_ZT
46.  4:48.22 John Benwell
47.  5:32.19 hotufos
48.  5:41.02 Jmuncuber
49.  5:52.79 Petri Krzywacki
50.  6:16.18 VDel_234_
51.  DNF jaysammey777


*7x7x7*(38)
1.  2:33.35 zwhite
2.  2:45.83 Marco21
3.  2:50.27 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  2:54.48 ichcubegern
5.  3:09.34 Stubbi
6.  3:35.32 Valken
7.  3:47.41 HawaiiLife745
8.  3:59.99 OriginalUsername
9.  4:03.31 xyzzy
10.  4:09.06 Marcus Siu
11.  4:19.78 MCuber
12.  4:24.68 Neb
13.  4:24.76 PotatoesAreUs
14.  4:39.15 Coinman_
15.  4:43.16 mvpcuber47
16.  4:43.51 trav1
17.  4:50.46 João Vinicius
18.  4:51.61 boroc226han
19.  4:55.49 abunickabhi
20.  5:24.97 swankfukinc
21.  5:30.18 ARandomCuber
22.  5:49.23 m24816
23.  6:04.05 TheodorNordstrand
24.  6:04.18 Fred Lang
25.  6:12.16 jronge94
26.  6:20.65 brad711
27.  6:27.63 One Wheel
28.  6:28.33 Mike Hughey
29.  7:40.66 VIBE_ZT
30.  7:40.75 theos
31.  8:23.29 Jmuncuber
32.  10:00.90 VDel_234_
33.  DNF Shadowjockey
33.  DNF DGCubes
33.  DNF Dylan Swarts
33.  DNF UnknownCanvas
33.  DNF SpartanSailor
33.  DNF VJW


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(66)
1.  3.50 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.79 DhruvA
3.  6.74 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  7.82 boroc226han
5.  7.90 asacuber
6.  9.03 JackPfeifer
7.  9.49 ExultantCarn
8.  9.59 OriginalUsername
9.  10.88 TipsterTrickster
10.  12.16 Magdamini
11.  12.19 JoXCuber
12.  12.87 jaysammey777
13.  12.93 NathanaelCubes
14.  14.28 Andrew_Rizo
15.  16.80 aaron paskow
16.  17.53 Marcus Siu
17.  17.61 Keenan Johnson
18.  17.86 MartinN13
19.  19.08 abunickabhi
20.  20.26 Glomnipotent
21.  21.13 EdubCubes
22.  21.98 PokeCubes
23.  22.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
24.  22.50 Mike Hughey
25.  22.55 HawaiiLife745
26.  22.74 MattP98
27.  23.72 MatsBergsten
28.  24.29 2017LAMB06
29.  24.64 Last Layer King
30.  25.06 [email protected]
31.  26.89 Jmuncuber
32.  29.29 Axel Lönnstedt
33.  29.99 BiscutDNF
34.  30.69 cuberkid10
35.  30.85 m24816
36.  30.92 tigermaxi
37.  32.28 whatshisbucket
38.  34.96 yovliporat
39.  35.83 zwhite
40.  35.84 Angry_Mob
41.  36.05 Valken
42.  36.32 Jacck
43.  36.43 Ontricus
44.  37.37 João Vinicius
45.  45.78 Antto Pitkänen
46.  49.13 theos
47.  53.79 Bubbagrub
48.  54.65 ichcubegern
49.  58.57 tavery343
50.  59.59 fun at the joy
51.  1:00.25 Fred Lang
52.  1:02.17 VJW
53.  1:04.02 MCuber
54.  1:04.67 John Benwell
55.  1:05.37 Arnav13
56.  1:06.11 Bogdan
57.  1:18.68 The Cubix
58.  2:28.76 Billabob
59.  2:40.83 Jozo_Berk
60.  DNF VTCubers
60.  DNF OwenB
60.  DNF WoowyBaby
60.  DNF Billybong378
60.  DNF Aleksandar Dukleski
60.  DNF d2polld
60.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)
1.  21.81 G2013
2.  25.85 Andrew_Rizo
3.  26.18 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  33.25 abunickabhi
5.  33.98 ican97
6.  36.66 Nikhil George
7.  1:01.44 Keroma12
8.  1:05.22 revaldoah
9.  1:05.26 [email protected]
10.  1:07.29 Last Layer King
11.  1:07.69 jaysammey777
12.  1:09.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
13.  1:10.75 [email protected]
14.  1:14.11 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:23.69 thecubingwizard
16.  1:25.05 MatsBergsten
17.  1:33.85 BiscutDNF
18.  1:40.03 ichcubegern
19.  1:45.27 Mike Hughey
20.  1:56.20 MattP98
21.  2:04.19 topppits
22.  2:06.31 M O
23.  2:06.42 Ontricus
24.  2:12.00 HawaiiLife745
25.  2:16.99 PokeCubes
26.  2:18.71 DesertWolf
27.  2:34.03 brad711
28.  2:44.62 elimescube
29.  2:54.01 2017LAMB06
30.  3:01.56 NathanaelCubes
31.  3:02.62 whatshisbucket
32.  3:04.86 Kylegadj
33.  3:07.23 João Vinicius
34.  3:20.69 VJW
35.  3:36.59 xyzzy
36.  3:38.07 tigermaxi
37.  4:18.11 Jacck
38.  DNF yovliporat
38.  DNF theos
38.  DNF Keenan Johnson
38.  DNF jronge94
38.  DNF m24816
38.  DNF Helmer Ewert
38.  DNF Billabob
38.  DNF Brayden Adams
38.  DNF fun at the joy
38.  DNF dnguyen2204
38.  DNF speedcuber71
38.  DNF dschieses


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  2:27.89 abunickabhi
2.  2:33.30 sigalig
3.  5:48.22 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  5:56.49 Keroma12
5.  6:18.18 Mike Hughey
6.  6:53.82 BiscutDNF
7.  6:54.26 Deri Nata Wijaya
8.  7:32.21 Keenan Johnson
9.  8:35.54 Jacck
10.  9:32.77 topppits
11.  15:10.74 Last Layer King
12.  15:17.60 yovliporat
13.  20:08.66 brad711
14.  DNF [email protected]
14.  DNF G2013
14.  DNF NathanaelCubes
14.  DNF OJ Cubing
14.  DNF Dylan Swarts
14.  DNF PokeCubes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  7:19.84 abunickabhi
2.  12:05.55 Mike Hughey
3.  14:18.53 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  16:35.20 Jacck
5.  18:40.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
6.  DNF sigalig
6.  DNF [email protected]
6.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  39:58.68 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  34:01.48 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)
1.  53/56 59:00 sigalig
2.  15/17 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
3.  13/16 54:39 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  9/11 53:51 Jacck
5.  6/7 58:20 Helmer Ewert
6.  7/10 50:09 [email protected]
7.  12/21 53:19 Keroma12
8.  6/9 57:41 Last Layer King
9.  2/2 4:18 revaldoah
10.  2/2 4:20 TheDubDubJr
11.  2/2 9:22 HawaiiLife745
12.  2/3 13:51 Dylan Swarts
13.  3/5 25:06 VJW
14.  1/2 1:14 Andrew_Rizo
14.  1/2 1:51 abunickabhi
14.  1/2 9:36 João Vinicius
14.  2/4 29:00 yovliporat
14.  1/12 59:11 BiscutDNF


*3x3x3 one-handed*(137)
1.  12.12 Khairur Rachim
2.  14.15 DailyCuber
3.  14.24 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  14.46 Helmer Ewert
5.  14.56 Luke Garrett
6.  14.81 turtwig
7.  15.02 ichcubegern
8.  15.04 Stubbi
9.  15.20 Kylegadj
10.  15.97 2017LAMB06
11.  16.18 PlatonCuber
12.  16.24 thecubingwizard
13.  16.26 Marco21
14.  16.66 asiahyoo1997
15.  17.06 Nikhil George
16.  17.28 zwhite
17.  17.33 cuberkid10
18.  17.45 mihnea3000
19.  17.52 ARandomCuber
20.  17.70 PokeCubes
21.  18.14 CubicOreo
22.  18.19 TheDubDubJr
23.  18.20 CubicPickle
24.  18.34 HawaiiLife745
25.  18.73 Shadowjockey
26.  18.82 abunickabhi
27.  19.19 Magdamini
28.  19.21 tJardigradHe
29.  19.52 sleipnir
30.  19.70 BradenTheMagician
30.  19.70 Zeke Mackay
32.  19.80 Marcus Siu
33.  20.14 Mcuber5
34.  20.20 MrKuba600
35.  20.31 MCuber
36.  20.32 NathanaelCubes
37.  20.49 DhruvA
38.  20.59 Astral Cubing
39.  20.93 Kerry_Creech
40.  20.97 RileyN23
41.  21.36 tigermaxi
42.  21.44 HLCubing
43.  21.81 speedcuber71
44.  21.86 BiscutDNF
45.  21.92 DGCubes
46.  22.01 Pyra42
47.  22.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  22.33 Glomnipotent
49.  22.58 Metallic Silver
50.  22.76 Andrew_Rizo
51.  22.80 Ontricus
52.  22.98 Last Layer King
53.  23.00 mvpcuber47
54.  23.02 João Vinicius
55.  23.18 riz3ndrr
56.  23.34 Cooki348
57.  23.46 Toothcraver55
57.  23.46 begiuli65
59.  23.72 Michael DeLaRosa
60.  24.00 xyzzy
61.  24.05 [email protected]
62.  24.11 boroc226han
63.  24.14 [email protected]
64.  24.48 Coinman_
65.  24.54 Valken
66.  25.09 EdubCubes
67.  25.29 Awesomesaucer
68.  25.41 2018JAIN01
69.  26.10 Trexrush1
70.  26.64 TheodorNordstrand
71.  26.91 d2polld
72.  27.04 Angry_Mob
73.  27.14 Rodzki04
74.  27.65 Hjerpower
75.  27.67 tavery343
76.  27.82 [email protected]
77.  28.00 Keenan Johnson
78.  28.23 Antto Pitkänen
79.  28.25 MattP98
79.  28.25 Neb
81.  28.32 Underwatercuber
82.  28.52 Chris Van Der Brink
83.  28.53 Matt Hudon
84.  28.73 hotufos
85.  28.90 jronge94
86.  29.12 Letmeinpls
87.  29.36 OwenB
88.  29.37 VJW
89.  29.46 yovliporat
90.  29.48 fun at the joy
91.  29.82 swankfukinc
92.  29.86 Axel Lönnstedt
93.  30.57 m24816
94.  30.78 julio974
95.  31.20 V.Kochergin
96.  31.25 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  31.39 Dylan Swarts
98.  31.48 Fred Lang
99.  31.50 TheNoobCuber
100.  31.68 Bogdan
101.  32.11 nms777
102.  32.35 OJ Cubing
103.  33.34 revaldoah
104.  33.57 trav1
105.  33.91 CraZZ CFOP
106.  35.26 Tanay Kapadia
107.  38.00 VIBE_ZT
108.  38.24 freshcuber.de
109.  39.30 JMHCubed
110.  42.32 Schmizee
111.  42.45 brad711
112.  42.47 Mike Hughey
113.  42.58 Parke187
114.  42.81 Deri Nata Wijaya
115.  44.35 WoowyBaby
116.  44.67 jsgamemaker
117.  46.31 John Benwell
118.  46.84 Wriiglly
119.  46.91 Petri Krzywacki
120.  49.81 bgcatfan
121.  51.30 vilkkuti25
122.  51.41 Jmuncuber
123.  52.34 Ian Pang
124.  52.62 Arnav13
125.  53.09 whatshisbucket
126.  53.19 Mwaha
127.  1:00.35 The Cubix
128.  1:02.09 PingPongCuber
129.  1:02.41 Jozo_Berk
130.  1:02.62 UnknownCanvas
131.  1:05.86 Biswa
132.  1:07.58 Jacck
133.  1:09.96 VDel_234_
134.  1:12.89 alexl
135.  1:18.56 Sumit
136.  1:29.37 Billybong378
137.  1:32.03 theos


*3x3x3 With feet*(25)
1.  31.86 DhruvA
2.  34.28 JoXCuber
3.  34.39 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  43.26 OriginalUsername
5.  48.61 HawaiiLife745
6.  53.55 BradenTheMagician
7.  1:00.86 V.Kochergin
8.  1:17.50 TheDubDubJr
9.  1:22.69 Bubbagrub
10.  1:24.57 DesertWolf
11.  1:25.63 PokeCubes
12.  1:34.41 ichcubegern
13.  1:36.19 ARandomCuber
14.  1:41.89 MattP98
15.  1:46.51 Mike Hughey
16.  1:53.18 João Vinicius
17.  1:57.32 [email protected]
18.  2:10.04 Neb
19.  2:26.99 Parke187
20.  2:28.78 Praneel710
21.  2:58.86 Hjerpower
22.  5:08.49 VJW
23.  DNF Kerry_Creech
23.  DNF boroc226han
23.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(22)
1.  31.91 ichcubegern
2.  32.30 EJCubed
3.  39.91 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  51.96 abunickabhi
5.  53.95 Marcus Siu
6.  57.58 PlatonCuber
7.  1:02.28 Valken
8.  1:02.59 Mike Hughey
9.  1:04.57 cuberkid10
10.  1:06.81 whatshisbucket
11.  1:11.03 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:12.89 Fred Lang
13.  1:22.96 DailyCuber
14.  1:24.10 m24816
15.  1:46.59 tigermaxi
16.  1:51.56 João Vinicius
17.  1:56.75 theos
18.  2:24.11 mvpcuber47
19.  2:32.65 HawaiiLife745
20.  5:18.58 bmxcraze5
21.  DNF MatsBergsten
21.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(34)
1.  24.33 (26, 25, 22) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  27.67 (27, 25, 31) TheDubDubJr
2.  27.67 (27, 29, 27) TheodorNordstrand


Spoiler



4.  28.00 (26, 27, 31) jakgun0130
5.  29.00 (27, 29, 31) Theo Leinad
5.  29.00 (28, 31, 28) Bogdan
7.  29.33 (33, 28, 27) Shadowjockey
8.  30.00 (34, 26, 30) Jacck
8.  30.00 (29, 35, 26) asacuber
10.  31.00 (32, 36, 25) Helmer Ewert
10.  31.00 (30, 30, 33) theos
12.  32.67 (33, 35, 30) Bubbagrub
13.  33.67 (34, 34, 33) Mike Hughey
14.  34.33 (30, 36, 37) craccho
15.  35.00 (29, 27, 49) ichcubegern
16.  36.67 (37, 34, 39) DhruvA
16.  36.67 (38, 36, 36) PlatonCuber
18.  37.67 (38, 41, 34) OriginalUsername
19.  45.00 (49, 40, 46) WoowyBaby
20.  46.33 (45, 46, 48) João Vinicius
21.  DNF (20, 25, DNS) thecubingwizard
21.  DNF (20, DNS, DNS) Karam
21.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Pranav Prabhu
21.  DNF (27, 29, DNS) Kit Clement
21.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) G2013
21.  DNF (29, DNF, 31) CyanSandwich
21.  DNF (32, DNF, 30) xyzzy
21.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
21.  DNF (35, DNF, DNF) [email protected]
21.  DNF (44, DNF, 39) Schmizee
21.  DNF (44, 41, DNS) HawaiiLife745
21.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) VDel_234_
21.  DNF (75, 83, DNF) Parke187
21.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Trig0n


*2-3-4 Relay*(81)
1.  43.43 cuberkid10
2.  43.72 Stubbi
3.  46.48 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  50.41 zwhite
5.  53.19 CubicPickle
6.  54.89 HLCubing
7.  55.09 ichcubegern
8.  55.19 OriginalUsername
9.  56.10 Luke Garrett
10.  56.92 Valken
11.  57.60 Michael DeLaRosa
12.  57.70 TheDubDubJr
13.  58.27 tJardigradHe
14.  58.49 Marco21
15.  58.63 RileyN23
16.  59.83 PokeCubes
17.  1:00.33 DailyCuber
18.  1:00.82 DGCubes
19.  1:00.91 boroc226han
20.  1:01.08 Djangovend
21.  1:01.89 Keenan Johnson
22.  1:02.61 MCuber
23.  1:03.95 Marcus Siu
24.  1:07.50 HawaiiLife745
25.  1:08.17 João Vinicius
26.  1:08.53 Coinman_
27.  1:08.91 Neb
28.  1:09.52 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:09.92 riz3ndrr
30.  1:10.30 abunickabhi
31.  1:10.63 Cooki348
32.  1:11.38 mvpcuber47
33.  1:11.79 [email protected]
34.  1:12.02 colegemuth
35.  1:12.91 ARandomCuber
36.  1:13.35 tigermaxi
37.  1:14.52 Toothcraver55
38.  1:16.57 EdubCubes
39.  1:16.84 m24816
40.  1:17.34 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:18.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  1:19.55 Ontricus
43.  1:19.74 Axel Lönnstedt
44.  1:20.49 TheodorNordstrand
45.  1:21.25 trav1
46.  1:21.53 VJW
47.  1:22.72 tavery343
48.  1:25.83 fun at the joy
49.  1:25.90 V.Kochergin
50.  1:30.32 [email protected]
51.  1:32.75 John Benwell
52.  1:34.49 swankfukinc
53.  1:35.50 julio974
54.  1:35.62 brad711
55.  1:36.10 whatshisbucket
56.  1:37.14 d2polld
57.  1:40.15 OwenB
58.  1:41.47 hotufos
59.  1:42.04 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  1:44.18 VDel_234_
61.  1:48.52 vilkkuti25
62.  1:50.62 Awesomesaucer
63.  1:51.18 Hjerpower
64.  1:54.93 yovliporat
65.  1:55.07 UnknownCanvas
66.  1:55.31 Ian Pang
67.  2:01.29 Angry_Mob
68.  2:02.62 Petri Krzywacki
69.  2:04.94 Arnav13
70.  2:05.07 One Wheel
71.  2:08.23 Mike Hughey
72.  2:16.08 theos
73.  2:17.25 hoebi09
74.  2:18.80 Billabob
75.  2:35.41 Schmizee
76.  2:38.17 freshcuber.de
77.  2:41.30 Jacck
78.  2:43.25 Jmuncuber
79.  2:45.93 VPCuber
80.  2:50.14 bmxcraze5
81.  2:59.44 keebruce


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(58)
1.  1:49.99 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.90 Stubbi
3.  1:53.60 zwhite


Spoiler



4.  1:54.53 Marco21
5.  1:59.31 tJardigradHe
6.  2:00.62 ichcubegern
7.  2:02.29 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:20.77 abunickabhi
9.  2:21.29 Valken
10.  2:23.70 OriginalUsername
11.  2:29.11 CubicPickle
12.  2:29.41 Marcus Siu
13.  2:31.22 RileyN23
14.  2:32.56 HLCubing
15.  2:38.38 HawaiiLife745
16.  2:39.84 Keenan Johnson
17.  2:40.13 MCuber
18.  2:40.20 Michael DeLaRosa
19.  2:44.47 colegemuth
20.  2:48.05 João Vinicius
21.  2:51.82 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  2:55.81 boroc226han
23.  2:57.20 [email protected]
24.  3:07.22 Dylan Swarts
25.  3:08.45 BiscutDNF
26.  3:08.54 Neb
27.  3:12.38 ARandomCuber
28.  3:13.72 VJW
29.  3:18.00 swankfukinc
30.  3:19.16 m24816
31.  3:19.56 Coinman_
32.  3:21.52 trav1
33.  3:29.91 TheodorNordstrand
34.  3:30.81 riz3ndrr
35.  3:35.94 brad711
36.  3:38.72 Cooki348
37.  3:48.90 John Benwell
38.  3:54.92 fun at the joy
39.  3:56.14 vilkkuti25
40.  4:03.38 tavery343
41.  4:04.19 UnknownCanvas
42.  4:04.40 V.Kochergin
43.  4:07.44 Ian Pang
44.  4:07.50 tigermaxi
45.  4:25.32 hotufos
46.  4:26.69 Hjerpower
47.  4:30.54 Mike Hughey
48.  4:44.04 theos
49.  4:56.61 One Wheel
50.  5:01.19 yovliporat
51.  5:06.82 Petri Krzywacki
52.  5:07.20 Jmuncuber
53.  5:13.46 OwenB
54.  5:38.17 VDel_234_
55.  5:46.71 Billabob
56.  5:46.77 Jacck
57.  7:11.40 freshcuber.de
58.  DNF whatshisbucket


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(29)
1.  3:51.28 zwhite
2.  4:04.15 cuberkid10
3.  4:07.46 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:10.49 ichcubegern
5.  4:35.80 Valken
6.  4:57.93 OriginalUsername
7.  5:03.10 abunickabhi
8.  5:04.55 HawaiiLife745
9.  5:14.41 Marcus Siu
10.  6:21.43 boroc226han
11.  6:29.71 João Vinicius
12.  6:30.29 trav1
13.  6:35.05 Neb
14.  6:39.96 VJW
15.  6:48.19 ARandomCuber
16.  6:56.67 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  7:02.79 swankfukinc
18.  7:08.49 m24816
19.  8:17.23 whatshisbucket
20.  8:36.69 Hjerpower
21.  8:50.04 Mike Hughey
22.  8:51.18 John Benwell
23.  9:51.99 vilkkuti25
24.  9:54.44 Billabob
25.  9:59.61 theos
26.  10:47.06 Petri Krzywacki
27.  10:48.32 One Wheel
28.  11:11.96 VDel_234_
29.  11:35.76 Jmuncuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(27)
1.  6:31.68 zwhite
2.  6:45.67 TheDubDubJr
3.  7:25.66 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  7:29.45 ichcubegern
5.  8:55.56 HawaiiLife745
6.  9:05.49 Valken
7.  9:12.90 xyzzy
8.  9:41.31 OriginalUsername
9.  10:01.91 Marcus Siu
10.  10:04.05 PotatoesAreUs
11.  10:09.49 abunickabhi
12.  10:18.84 Coinman_
13.  10:28.70 João Vinicius
14.  10:30.21 begiuli65
15.  10:40.31 boroc226han
16.  11:53.87 swankfukinc
17.  12:05.44 trav1
18.  12:30.51 m24816
19.  14:33.36 Mike Hughey
20.  15:42.52 One Wheel
21.  16:18.47 vilkkuti25
22.  16:23.12 VJW
23.  16:56.24 John Benwell
24.  17:00.59 Toothcraver55
25.  17:23.65 theos
26.  21:13.84 VDel_234_
27.  22:01.39 Petri Krzywacki


*Clock*(49)
1.  4.51 jaysammey777
2.  6.02 Djangovend
3.  6.08 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.26 TipsterTrickster
5.  7.09 MattP98
6.  7.18 Jacob F
7.  7.45 TheDubDubJr
8.  7.95 MartinN13
9.  8.31 cuberkid10
10.  8.35 MCuber
11.  8.95 PotatoesAreUs
12.  9.14 trav1
13.  9.96 zwhite
14.  9.99 Matt Hudon
15.  11.26 Luke Garrett
16.  11.50 BradenTheMagician
17.  11.56 tJardigradHe
18.  11.58 DesertWolf
19.  11.65 Shadowjockey
20.  11.94 Magdamini
21.  12.16 João Vinicius
22.  12.32 mvpcuber47
23.  12.53 Marcus Siu
24.  12.55 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  12.64 HawaiiLife745
26.  13.03 OriginalUsername
27.  13.49 RyuKagamine
28.  14.86 Hjerpower
29.  15.01 ichcubegern
30.  15.14 Mike Hughey
31.  16.58 Fred Lang
32.  17.30 VIBE_ZT
33.  17.76 swankfukinc
34.  18.35 brad711
35.  18.84 Neb
36.  19.56 freshcuber.de
37.  20.37 boroc226han
38.  20.88 Bubbagrub
39.  21.18 jronge94
40.  22.89 Parke187
41.  23.48 hotufos
42.  27.29 m24816
43.  28.36 alexl
44.  28.70 julio974
45.  32.15 John Benwell
46.  37.97 Brayden Adams
47.  39.32 One Wheel
48.  49.18 Jmuncuber
49.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*Megaminx*(75)
1.  43.47 AidanNoogie
2.  45.48 Cuberstache
3.  49.48 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  53.56 Djangovend
5.  55.27 asiahyoo1997
6.  58.70 whatshisbucket
7.  59.68 zwhite
8.  1:00.70 GenTheThief
9.  1:01.56 cuberkid10
10.  1:03.03 DhruvA
11.  1:04.37 MCuber
12.  1:06.11 Stubbi
13.  1:06.59 TheDubDubJr
14.  1:07.61 OriginalUsername
15.  1:08.55 ichcubegern
16.  1:09.43 CubicOreo
17.  1:09.87 MrKuba600
18.  1:11.08 Helmer Ewert
19.  1:12.11 Shadowjockey
20.  1:13.94 Astral Cubing
21.  1:13.99 Pyra42
22.  1:15.29 Luke Garrett
23.  1:15.49 V.Kochergin
24.  1:18.62 HawaiiLife745
25.  1:23.67 Turkey vld
26.  1:24.06 tJardigradHe
27.  1:24.33 tavery343
28.  1:24.41 Valken
29.  1:25.07 xyzzy
30.  1:26.91 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:30.15 mvpcuber47
32.  1:33.24 Fred Lang
33.  1:33.32 Neb
34.  1:34.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  1:34.89 TheNoobCuber
36.  1:35.76 colegemuth
37.  1:38.07 ARandomCuber
38.  1:38.50 swankfukinc
39.  1:40.23 João Vinicius
40.  1:42.05 Marcus Siu
41.  1:45.08 [email protected]
42.  1:47.03 MattP98
43.  1:47.76 Coinman_
44.  1:49.02 jsgamemaker
45.  1:49.28 Keenan Johnson
46.  1:53.10 Kerry_Creech
47.  1:53.59 boroc226han
48.  2:04.66 m24816
49.  2:05.72 Trexrush1
50.  2:09.39 nms777
51.  2:12.10 Billabob
52.  2:13.18 MartinN13
53.  2:18.77 Mike Hughey
54.  2:19.25 yovliporat
55.  2:26.33 Cooki348
56.  2:26.56 fun at the joy
57.  2:27.54 20luky3
58.  2:29.15 Hjerpower
59.  2:36.38 Petri Krzywacki
60.  2:46.72 theos
61.  2:46.96 VIBE_ZT
62.  2:48.61 Jmuncuber
63.  2:56.43 UnknownCanvas
64.  2:56.51 julio974
65.  3:02.66 tigermaxi
66.  3:06.16 VJW
67.  3:06.55 jronge94
68.  3:06.58 2018JAIN01
69.  3:11.76 One Wheel
70.  3:27.31 Brayden Adams
71.  3:28.59 PingPongCuber
72.  3:31.56 VDel_234_
73.  4:18.20 freshcuber.de
74.  5:52.52 Billybong378
75.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Pyraminx*(124)
1.  2.52 SimonK
2.  2.66 tJardigradHe
3.  2.77 aaron paskow


Spoiler



4.  2.82 DGCubes
5.  2.87 DailyCuber
6.  3.29 MrKuba600
6.  3.29 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  3.35 Kerry_Creech
8.  3.35 Magdamini
10.  3.44 Ontricus
11.  3.64 Cooki348
12.  3.72 Pyra42
13.  3.81 Helmer Ewert
14.  3.95 asacuber
15.  4.08 thecubingwizard
16.  4.30 Parke187
17.  4.34 MCuber
18.  4.40 cuberkid10
19.  4.50 João Vinicius
20.  4.63 JMHCubed
21.  4.73 Marcus Siu
22.  4.76 EdubCubes
23.  4.77 Toothcraver55
24.  4.80 KingCobble29
25.  4.82 Abhi
26.  4.87 Turkey vld
27.  4.91 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
28.  4.95 whatshisbucket
29.  5.05 TheDubDubJr
30.  5.12 CubicOreo
31.  5.15 Richie72
32.  5.16 BradenTheMagician
33.  5.30 Astral Cubing
34.  5.39 oliviervlcube
35.  5.40 trav1
36.  5.42 HLCubing
37.  5.43 NathanaelCubes
38.  5.44 ichcubegern
38.  5.44 Billybong378
40.  5.59 begiuli65
41.  5.67 Neb
42.  5.90 boroc226han
43.  5.94 HawaiiLife745
44.  5.99 mihnea3000
45.  6.08 MattP98
46.  6.09 Burnsy101
47.  6.13 Jacob F
48.  6.18 mvpcuber47
49.  6.19 MartinN13
50.  6.23 Coneman
51.  6.26 Color Cuber
52.  6.28 [email protected]
53.  6.34 Shadowjockey
53.  6.34 Keenan Johnson
55.  6.42 UnknownCanvas
56.  6.44 Luke Garrett
57.  6.46 Zeke Mackay
58.  6.57 TheodorNordstrand
59.  6.72 OriginalUsername
60.  6.76 zwhite
61.  6.78 RileyN23
61.  6.78 Stubbi
63.  6.84 Kylegadj
64.  6.93 [email protected]
65.  7.09 2018JAIN01
66.  7.20 Mcuber5
67.  7.26 riz3ndrr
68.  7.43 [email protected]
69.  7.85 Antto Pitkänen
70.  7.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
71.  7.90 dean_clockisthebestevent
72.  7.96 hotufos
73.  8.07 tavery343
74.  8.30 V.Kochergin
75.  8.39 tigermaxi
76.  8.55 d2polld
77.  8.59 ARandomCuber
78.  8.65 [email protected]
79.  8.69 VIBE_ZT
80.  8.78 Axel Lönnstedt
81.  8.84 abunickabhi
82.  8.88 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  8.88 TheNoobCuber
84.  8.95 Luan.Mendes
85.  8.99 jjcuber22
86.  9.18 jronge94
87.  9.19 Brayden Adams
88.  9.36 Fred Lang
89.  9.37 PokeCubes
90.  9.51 Bogdan
91.  9.53 VJW
92.  9.54 fun at the joy
93.  9.77 julio974
94.  9.79 Valken
95.  9.88 OwenB
96.  9.91 theos
97.  10.08 Caleb/spooderskewb
98.  10.36 alexl
99.  10.59 Jmuncuber
100.  10.68 vilkkuti25
101.  10.80 Nard Cubes
102.  10.82 swankfukinc
103.  10.85 BiscutDNF
104.  11.05 Hjerpower
105.  11.07 Ian Pang
106.  12.20 dschieses
107.  12.99 brad711
108.  13.05 topppits
109.  13.13 CubicPickle
110.  13.79 colegemuth
111.  13.80 m24816
112.  13.93 yovliporat
113.  14.53 bmxcraze5
114.  14.61 Jacck
115.  15.45 freshcuber.de
116.  15.68 Matt Hudon
117.  15.97 John Benwell
118.  16.11 Mike Hughey
119.  16.68 Bubbagrub
120.  16.71 PotElliot
121.  18.55 Petri Krzywacki
122.  19.23 keebruce
123.  20.97 VDel_234_
124.  24.90 Jozo_Berk


*Square-1*(71)
1.  8.23 Helmer Ewert
2.  9.88 Marcus Siu
3.  10.02 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  10.30 PokeCubes
5.  12.05 cuberkid10
6.  12.85 Shadowjockey
7.  13.84 Andrew_Rizo
8.  14.32 BradenTheMagician
9.  16.12 TheDubDubJr
10.  16.26 mihnea3000
11.  16.69 Turkey vld
12.  16.91 gustavw02
13.  17.29 mvpcuber47
14.  17.46 MrKuba600
15.  17.49 MattP98
16.  17.79 [email protected]
17.  17.83 Magdamini
18.  17.85 Djangovend
19.  18.03 Luke Garrett
20.  18.21 trav1
21.  18.26 DGCubes
21.  18.26 jaysammey777
23.  18.74 RileyN23
24.  19.22 ichcubegern
25.  19.76 Keenan Johnson
26.  20.11 Kerry_Creech
27.  20.27 MCuber
28.  20.56 DesertWolf
29.  22.42 Coneman
30.  22.84 Mcuber5
31.  23.19 João Vinicius
32.  23.20 CraZZ CFOP
33.  23.21 tJardigradHe
34.  23.43 OriginalUsername
35.  23.55 EdubCubes
36.  25.13 Valken
37.  25.28 HawaiiLife745
38.  26.06 VIBE_ZT
39.  28.01 DailyCuber
40.  28.15 Ontricus
41.  28.88 whatshisbucket
42.  29.16 Richie72
43.  29.52 NathanaelCubes
44.  30.08 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  30.31 Hjerpower
46.  30.66 Schmizee
47.  31.36 Fred Lang
48.  31.75 zwhite
49.  34.05 boroc226han
50.  34.24 theos
51.  34.33 Neb
52.  35.86 Mike Hughey
53.  37.30 Bubbagrub
54.  37.62 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
55.  37.74 tigermaxi
56.  39.42 colegemuth
57.  40.98 CubicPickle
58.  43.03 ARandomCuber
59.  44.18 Bogdan
60.  44.40 Glomnipotent
61.  45.15 OwenB
62.  45.88 fun at the joy
63.  46.72 m24816
64.  48.03 abunickabhi
65.  54.32 julio974
66.  56.75 jronge94
67.  1:02.76 Brayden Adams
68.  1:09.78 swankfukinc
69.  1:40.18 Jmuncuber
70.  2:32.08 Billabob
71.  DNF Pyra42


*Skewb*(120)
1.  2.88 SimonK
2.  2.93 RileyN23
3.  3.27 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  3.29 asacuber
5.  3.39 MrKuba600
6.  3.67 JMHCubed
7.  3.78 Magdamini
8.  4.25 João Vinicius
9.  4.26 TipsterTrickster
10.  4.33 DailyCuber
11.  4.52 TheDubDubJr
12.  4.64 thecubingwizard
13.  4.65 Caleb/spooderskewb
14.  4.66 DhruvA
15.  4.70 riz3ndrr
16.  4.76 CubicOreo
17.  4.88 Kylegadj
18.  4.90 Helmer Ewert
19.  4.93 tJardigradHe
20.  4.94 d2polld
21.  4.98 Marcus Siu
22.  4.99 Antto Pitkänen
22.  4.99 hotufos
24.  5.06 Coneman
25.  5.07 Hjerpower
26.  5.16 Djangovend
27.  5.18 Luke Garrett
27.  5.18 MattP98
29.  5.30 trav1
30.  5.32 MCuber
31.  5.37 OriginalUsername
32.  5.39 Trexrush1
33.  5.44 julio974
34.  5.47 MartinN13
35.  5.66 HawaiiLife745
36.  5.67 zwhite
37.  5.84 mvpcuber47
38.  5.88 Zeke Mackay
39.  5.95 NathanaelCubes
40.  5.96 cuberkid10
41.  5.98 mihnea3000
42.  6.11 vinylc2h3
43.  6.20 EdubCubes
44.  6.29 DGCubes
45.  6.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  6.36 boroc226han
47.  6.49 Shadowjockey
48.  6.53 TheodorNordstrand
49.  6.62 Toothcraver55
50.  6.68 ichcubegern
51.  6.76 CubicPickle
52.  6.79 [email protected]
53.  6.87 tigermaxi
54.  6.98 PokeCubes
55.  7.03 VIBE_ZT
56.  7.27 PotatoesAreUs
57.  7.30 DesertWolf
57.  7.30 Luan.Mendes
59.  7.47 Pyra42
60.  7.57 VPCuber
61.  7.69 dean_clockisthebestevent
62.  7.95 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  7.99 Neb
64.  8.09 Keenan Johnson
64.  8.09 Chris Van Der Brink
66.  8.10 Turkey vld
67.  8.17 whatshisbucket
68.  8.29 OwenB
69.  8.39 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
70.  8.48 Mcuber5
70.  8.48 Bubbagrub
72.  8.56 fun at the joy
73.  8.60 Ontricus
74.  8.67 Wriiglly
75.  8.68 yovliporat
76.  9.08 UnknownCanvas
77.  9.12 [email protected]
77.  9.12 ARandomCuber
79.  9.26 Schmizee
80.  9.30 EDcubes
81.  9.34 Fred Lang
82.  9.37 sigalig
83.  9.72 dschieses
84.  10.02 vilkkuti25
85.  10.12 Bogdan
86.  10.55 Marco21
87.  10.64 Parke187
88.  10.69 colegemuth
89.  10.79 Cooki348
90.  10.80 2018JAIN01
91.  10.91 Praneel710
92.  10.96 V.Kochergin
93.  11.00 Jacob F
93.  11.00 theos
95.  11.16 Richie72
96.  11.51 swankfukinc
97.  11.68 Valken
98.  11.76 jronge94
99.  11.91 Matt Hudon
100.  11.94 abunickabhi
101.  12.12 topppits
102.  12.93 Mike Hughey
103.  13.56 m24816
104.  13.65 brad711
105.  14.12 Nard Cubes
106.  14.30 Jmuncuber
107.  15.62 John Benwell
108.  16.12 alexl
109.  16.45 Jacck
110.  16.77 BleachedTurtle
111.  17.05 Billybong378
112.  17.10 Brayden Adams
113.  18.15 freshcuber.de
114.  19.16 keebruce
115.  19.37 The Cubix
116.  19.87 VDel_234_
117.  21.11 MatsBergsten
118.  22.65 nms777
119.  27.10 PotElliot
120.  27.61 Glomnipotent


*Kilominx*(26)
1.  27.41 TheDubDubJr
2.  28.28 CubicOreo
3.  29.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  31.12 OriginalUsername
5.  31.59 DailyCuber
6.  32.38 colegemuth
7.  34.48 whatshisbucket
8.  35.03 Stubbi
9.  39.61 Turkey vld
10.  40.48 nms777
11.  43.08 mvpcuber47
12.  43.43 abunickabhi
13.  46.65 zwhite
14.  48.07 tavery343
15.  48.46 MCuber
16.  48.57 Neb
17.  51.86 swankfukinc
18.  52.77 m24816
19.  56.97 Billybong378
20.  58.24 VIBE_ZT
21.  1:01.53 Mike Hughey
22.  1:03.11 julio974
23.  1:08.49 bmxcraze5
24.  1:13.39 João Vinicius
25.  1:28.13 Petri Krzywacki
26.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  4:18.73 zwhite
2.  4:26.33 TheDubDubJr
3.  4:54.18 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:57.00 OriginalUsername
5.  5:20.42 Valken
6.  5:29.08 Marcus Siu
7.  5:32.71 HawaiiLife745
8.  6:16.44 João Vinicius
9.  6:31.18 Neb
10.  6:42.34 boroc226han
11.  6:49.57 swankfukinc
12.  6:51.88 Ontricus
13.  7:03.15 PotatoesAreUs
14.  7:30.45 abunickabhi
15.  7:40.98 m24816
16.  8:35.79 Hjerpower
17.  10:04.85 Mike Hughey
18.  10:27.33 vilkkuti25


*Redi Cube*(33)
1.  7.63 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.35 João Vinicius
3.  11.30 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  11.35 DailyCuber
5.  13.82 Trig0n
6.  15.80 DGCubes
7.  17.09 Ontricus
8.  17.44 ARandomCuber
9.  18.98 TheDubDubJr
10.  20.05 SimonK
11.  20.27 OriginalUsername
12.  23.26 Neb
13.  23.32 ichcubegern
14.  24.14 Color Cuber
15.  24.56 julio974
16.  24.95 Helmer Ewert
17.  25.68 NathanaelCubes
18.  26.32 CubicOreo
19.  26.61 Dylan Swarts
20.  26.85 VIBE_ZT
21.  27.49 mvpcuber47
22.  28.69 PokeCubes
23.  29.17 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  30.98 Fred Lang
25.  32.05 abunickabhi
26.  35.59 jaysammey777
27.  37.79 colegemuth
28.  41.73 yovliporat
29.  41.86 Mike Hughey
30.  45.10 swankfukinc
31.  54.30 Billybong378
32.  1:02.61 Jacck
33.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  34.64 Ontricus
2.  45.88 Zeke Mackay
3.  47.70 julio974


Spoiler



4.  48.85 ichcubegern
5.  49.51 DailyCuber
6.  51.79 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  1:02.61 PokeCubes
8.  1:03.87 m24816
9.  1:04.52 Mike Hughey
10.  1:08.52 abunickabhi
11.  1:29.34 swankfukinc
12.  1:35.70 Billybong378
13.  1:51.46 TheDubDubJr
14.  2:09.57 Jacck
15.  2:34.03 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  2:45.79 Petri Krzywacki
17.  DNF UnknownCanvas



*Contest results*(237)
1.  1693 TheDubDubJr
2.  1495 ichcubegern
3.  1473 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1415 cuberkid10
5.  1363 zwhite
6.  1321 HawaiiLife745
7.  1300 Marcus Siu
8.  1262 thecubingwizard
9.  1166 MCuber
10.  1162 DailyCuber
11.  1141 boroc226han
12.  1136 Helmer Ewert
13.  1110 Stubbi
14.  1086 tJardigradHe
15.  1084 João Vinicius
16.  1070 Valken
17.  1031 Shadowjockey
18.  1021 Luke Garrett
19.  1011 PokeCubes
20.  1008 RileyN23
21.  985 Marco21
22.  970 Neb
23.  969 [email protected]
24.  965 Magdamini
25.  944 mvpcuber47
26.  934 MrKuba600
27.  929 abunickabhi
28.  898 ARandomCuber
29.  894 DhruvA
30.  880 trav1
31.  878 Keenan Johnson
32.  865 CubicPickle
33.  856 Kylegadj
34.  855 BradenTheMagician
35.  837 Khairur Rachim
36.  834 Ontricus
37.  829 MattP98
38.  823 asiahyoo1997
39.  787 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  781 DGCubes
41.  778 whatshisbucket
42.  770 NathanaelCubes
43.  758 CubicOreo
44.  756 TheodorNordstrand
45.  743 Pyra42
46.  712 mihnea3000
47.  703 m24816
48.  696 Djangovend
49.  692 Coinman_
50.  689 2017LAMB06
51.  684 Toothcraver55
51.  684 riz3ndrr
53.  681 Mcuber5
53.  681 HLCubing
55.  679 asacuber
56.  677 Astral Cubing
57.  673 Zeke Mackay
58.  672 Fred Lang
59.  662 EdubCubes
60.  660 Mike Hughey
61.  655 [email protected]
62.  638 Turkey vld
63.  634 AidanNoogie
64.  631 Andrew_Rizo
65.  622 sigalig
66.  618 VJW
67.  609 swankfukinc
68.  608 Michael DeLaRosa
69.  603 tigermaxi
70.  602 BiscutDNF
71.  599 Cooki348
72.  594 jancsi02
73.  589 gustavw02
74.  586 jaysammey777
75.  571 Hjerpower
76.  568 Coneman
76.  568 Dylan Swarts
78.  564 xyzzy
79.  562 Chris Van Der Brink
80.  558 MartinN13
81.  557 colegemuth
81.  557 Kerry_Creech
81.  557 PlatonCuber
84.  546 Last Layer King
85.  540 fun at the joy
86.  529 d2polld
87.  522 JoXCuber
88.  519 V.Kochergin
89.  514 Antto Pitkänen
90.  513 Glomnipotent
91.  512 JMHCubed
92.  492 brad711
93.  491 julio974
94.  490 tavery343
95.  489 Richie72
96.  487 SimonK
97.  474 Nikhil George
98.  471 [email protected]
99.  468 Axel Lönnstedt
100.  464 Trexrush1
101.  458 VIBE_ZT
102.  457 jronge94
103.  448 OwenB
104.  444 camcuber
104.  444 hotufos
106.  438 speedcuber71
107.  429 ExultantCarn
108.  427 2018JAIN01
109.  423 Angry_Mob
110.  421 Matt Hudon
110.  421 yovliporat
112.  412 InlandEmpireCuber
113.  405 DesertWolf
114.  393 lejitcuber
115.  387 Jacob F
116.  386 TipsterTrickster
117.  377 begiuli65
118.  373 sleipnir
119.  370 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
119.  370 theos
121.  367 vilkkuti25
122.  358 UnknownCanvas
122.  358 topppits
124.  348 PotatoesAreUs
125.  346 Awesomesaucer
126.  342 John Benwell
127.  339 WorldoBlocks
128.  338 Metallic Silver
129.  336 OJ Cubing
130.  332 Jmuncuber
131.  324 aaron paskow
132.  314 Bogdan
133.  311 turtwig
134.  300 Abhi
135.  299 Parke187
136.  295 Deri Nata Wijaya
137.  282 Jacck
138.  279 dean_clockisthebestevent
139.  278 TheNoobCuber
139.  278 Rodzki04
141.  277 vinylc2h3
142.  272 Schmizee
143.  265 Petri Krzywacki
144.  262 [email protected]
144.  262 Ian Pang
146.  261 uesyuu
146.  261 Nard Cubes
148.  252 VDel_234_
149.  248 JackPfeifer
150.  242 Billabob
150.  242 Bubbagrub
152.  240 20luky3
153.  234 Keroma12
154.  231 Luan.Mendes
155.  217 Legomanz
156.  216 Pranav Prabhu
157.  215 Underwatercuber
158.  212 WoowyBaby
159.  209 Arnav13
160.  204 G2013
160.  204 Brayden Adams
162.  200 Billybong378
163.  198 Burnsy101
164.  188 Wriiglly
165.  187 revaldoah
166.  186 Caleb/spooderskewb
167.  184 One Wheel
168.  181 Color Cuber
169.  178 filipemtx
170.  175 nms777
171.  172 MatsBergsten
171.  172 Tanay Kapadia
173.  171 M O
174.  164 hoebi09
174.  164 ican97
176.  159 dhafin
176.  159 Jozo_Berk
178.  153 xpoes
179.  150 freshcuber.de
180.  148 VPCuber
181.  147 audiophile121
182.  143 Letmeinpls
183.  141 dschieses
184.  138 EDcubes
184.  138 CraZZ CFOP
186.  136 SpartanSailor
186.  136 FaTyl
188.  128 elimescube
189.  125 speedcube.insta
190.  116 jsgamemaker
191.  107 cubeshepherd
191.  107 Mwaha
193.  104 SpeedCubeReview
194.  103 KingCobble29
195.  98 Praneel710
196.  97 BleachedTurtle
197.  95 Biswa
197.  95 alexl
199.  93 oliviervlcube
200.  92 The Cubix
201.  83 bgcatfan
202.  79 dnguyen2204
203.  78 Cuberstache
204.  73 Theo Leinad
205.  72 GenTheThief
206.  70 bmxcraze5
207.  68 PingPongCuber
208.  65 angry broom
209.  53 PotElliot
210.  51 BerserkFrog
211.  50 jjcuber22
212.  49 VTCubers
213.  48 [email protected]
214.  46 Sumit
215.  44 Tommy Kiprillis
216.  43 Trig0n
217.  42 keebruce
217.  42 Josephtdm
219.  41 jakgun0130
219.  41 ditto_64
219.  41 goidlon
222.  38 EJCubed
223.  36 Lux
224.  34 Aman Kamath
225.  31 craccho
226.  29 obelisk477
227.  28 minnow
228.  25 RyuKagamine
229.  24 Karam
230.  21 Kit Clement
231.  19 CyanSandwich
231.  19 chunky
233.  17 PrincessNox
234.  16 Coolguy28879
235.  12 Predator
236.  5 Doofnoofer
237.  4 AmanRio


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 19, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> When I added this third solve to the database, I left it as you submitted it (with the R R2 as sequential moves), figuring that was what they would do in an official competition; that's why it shows as 32 moves instead of 31. I hope that's okay with you.


Haha that's fine, silly of me to miss it. Although I did write it down with the cancellation in my actual attempt.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2019)

CyanSandwich said:


> Haha that's fine, silly of me to miss it. Although I did write it down with the cancellation in my actual attempt.


I decided to go ahead and change it to 31. The result should be based on what is done on the actual attempt, not when entering the data into the computer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2019)

I can't drive 55.

But I can pick it as the winner for this week's competition. This week's winner is *asacuber!* Congratulations!


----------



## asacuber (Feb 20, 2019)

yay!


----------

